# cali con's boss hogg



## 2easy (Dec 28, 2012)

well as with all cali con gear there is going to be a lot of discussion about this strain i imagine so i thought i would create a thread for everyone to discuss it and show off pics etc. 

i will get the ball rolling with my 2 reg freebies. freshly sprouted

i apologise in advance for my poor photos













i have high hopes for this strain


----------



## HungryMan420 (Dec 29, 2012)

it will be a nice one for sure its the Biggest yeilding Pheno of Chem4 so i think youll have sum nice ladies!! good luck!!


----------



## Upstate2626 (Dec 29, 2012)

I am at the same point you are at right now. Best luck!


----------



## 2easy (Dec 29, 2012)

i would love to see photos of yours as they grow to so we could compare


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 29, 2012)

I have 4 going. I think I may even keep my first male. 
I have a thread going in the new Michigan forum on the seed depot, but I'll post pics over here as well.


----------



## 2easy (Dec 29, 2012)

that would be greatly appreciated thank you gladstoned


----------



## HungryMan420 (Dec 29, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> I have 4 going. I think I may even keep my first male.
> I have a thread going in the new Michigan forum on the seed depot, but I'll post pics over here as well.


Your not gona get a male Stoned! there Fems!! LOL


----------



## 2easy (Dec 29, 2012)

no they are regs. well at least mine are


----------



## Tmethod (Dec 29, 2012)

I also have these seeds and I'm curious about them myself. I'm glad you posted this, Ill be checking in . Thanks


----------



## 2easy (Dec 30, 2012)

no problem tmethod.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Dec 30, 2012)

I will post when it gets more interesting. Out of the most recent clams I popped (critical +, cannaventure double sour kush bxll, boss hog and cannaventures "secret og"(some sorta FireOg x ???). I can say that the Boss Hog's do have the thickest and most robust growth but then again, they are just seedlings, 100% organic. If or when I get a male Chem4 BX I do have dreams just like gladstoned of doing some pollen chucking. Getting me all excited buts its so far away, I hope to have a good amount of beans to hand out to my buddies and dad for next summers outdoor grow. Gonna be a while til then so......... good growing guys!


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 30, 2012)

HungryMan420 said:


> Your not gona get a male Stoned! there Fems!! LOL


Not sure if that was a joke about Swerve's breedin' skills or not. Mine were reg seeds though. 
Attitude is giving them away as freebies now, sure the fuck didn't see that coming.


----------



## HungryMan420 (Dec 30, 2012)

Yea there regs Lol but he is in the mist of making Fems of it too


----------



## chef c (Dec 31, 2012)

Can u say herm? Best of luck tho, we just all know swerve here.


----------



## 2easy (Dec 31, 2012)

sorry chef. we are all aware of swerves reputation but i would appreciate it if this thread could be kept clean of swerve bashing. there is hundreds of other threads for that.

lets keep this thread about boss hogg and if it turns out to be a herm strain then this thread will document it and you wont have to waste your breath.

if it turns out to be dank then you wont look like an arse for coming in here swerve bashing over nothing. 

thank you. im not biased either way i just think the strain should be allowed to speak for itself


----------



## Upstate2626 (Jan 2, 2013)

I am gonna do the best I can with this strain but does anyone else feel like we are just testers for TCC or is that just me that feels that way?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 2, 2013)

In for this I got some chem4og I've been sitting on for a while but I would love to see how th f2s do.


----------



## swishsweet (Jan 5, 2013)

what is boss hogg's lineage? I know nothin about this strain but it looks interesting


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 5, 2013)

Chem4og f2s.. Chem 4 x sfv og


----------



## HungryMan420 (Jan 6, 2013)

its a selected Incross!!


----------



## indicantonio (Jan 6, 2013)

Will stick along just got some boss hogg beans


----------



## ace720 (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah got me some to and would to see what happens


----------



## MiKron (Jan 11, 2013)

They are doing amazingly in my setup


----------



## ace720 (Jan 12, 2013)

Can we see some pics


----------



## calicat (Jan 12, 2013)

I was surprised so far with the Boss Hogg considering all the negative experiences I have read surrounding Cali Conn. I only germinated one and it was the fastest one to germinate lately about 18 hours. Be sweet to get a female but if its a mlae prolly will try to harvest the pollen. Good luck with ur boss hoggs guyz.


----------



## Doobius1 (Jan 12, 2013)

I picked these up as freebies from Attitude with my order of Chocolope. My freebie BTOG was sticky gooey fire and no herm issues at all.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 14, 2013)

ace720 said:


> Can we see some pics


exactly...


----------



## shaymuny (Jan 14, 2013)

hey glad keep me posted on if and when you get that boss hogg thread up interested in those for sure...


----------



## 2easy (Jan 14, 2013)

mine got neglected while i was away on holidays along with all my other seedlings but they are just bouncing back. 
i will stick some pics up but they wont be anything pretty ad im sure there are others out there with more advanced ones than mine


----------



## MiKron (Jan 14, 2013)

Here are my Boss Hogg Regulars under my 600w MH in the Mom tent... They were sown on Dec 15th 2012 with 13 others awaiting testing.


----------



## ace720 (Jan 15, 2013)

Nice keep up the pics


----------



## 2easy (Jan 15, 2013)

looking lovely mikron. much healthier than my little guys. i will get them back on track though


----------



## MiKron (Jan 15, 2013)

Will keep eveyone updated on the boss hog when i get a chance to fully test them.


----------



## themullisk (Jan 18, 2013)

tall one will be a male you could get lucky with a male/female combo best of luck man


----------



## MiKron (Jan 18, 2013)

themullisk said:


> tall one will be a male you could get lucky with a male/female combo best of luck man


thats what im hoping for. A nice bushy male to breed with


----------



## jmitchell (Jan 26, 2013)

MiKron said:


> Here are my Boss Hogg Regulars under my 600w MH in the Mom tent... They were sown on Dec 15th 2012 with 13 others awaiting testing.
> View attachment 2480835
> 
> View attachment 2480837


sweet looking plants, good job so far.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 26, 2013)

any updates?? OP im looking forward to seeing these. i just planted my dinachem seed, so ill be looking back here to compare.

wow those leaves are super wide looking. perhaps swerve had found a nice Chem4 that was more of an indica. 
i wish i could find some good pics of the guavachem strain and compare. its chem4 with an afghan, backcrossed to the chem4 numerous times. 
off to search...

good luck growing btw!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 26, 2013)

gladstoned said:


> Not sure if that was a joke about Swerve's breedin' skills or not. Mine were reg seeds though.
> Attitude is giving them away as freebies now, sure the fuck didn't see that coming.


i really think the whole dinachem thing got under swerves skin. so now hes pushin that boss hogg as somewhat of a way to make sure he still has the most desireable chem lines. even if u really love swerve, u can still see how this could be true. 
im not trying to bash swerve or nothing by saying that either... im saying this on a neutral level.

So i think thats why they have been freebies like that, theyve been the ufo#1 for a while too. i could be wrong too, and it could be simply the choice of attitude.
either way im looking forward to seeing some mature plants of the boss hogg! honestly looks pretty cool to me so far, i geuss i shoulda got the reg freebies instead.


----------



## djburns1 (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't think swerve will have much more to say - I heard his whole show got busted and he lost everything a few days ago. Anybody have any updates on him?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 26, 2013)

djburns1 said:


> I don't think swerve will have much more to say - I heard his whole show got busted and he lost everything a few days ago. Anybody have any updates on him?


well who knows what happened? swerve is posting on the forums so i dont think his show is stopping any>Just had to pay a fine


----------



## Clankie (Jan 26, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> well who knows what happened? swerve is posting on the forums so i dont think his show is stopping any>Just had to pay a fine


Yeah, its not like he got busted in Oklahoma, or Singapore, or some other nightmarish hellscape. He'll be fine. Maybe less trusting of bitches, but that's a valuable lesson.


----------



## 2easy (Jan 26, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> any updates?? OP im looking forward to seeing these. i just planted my dinachem seed, so ill be looking back here to compare.
> 
> wow those leaves are super wide looking. perhaps swerve had found a nice Chem4 that was more of an indica.
> i wish i could find some good pics of the guavachem strain and compare. its chem4 with an afghan, backcrossed to the chem4 numerous times.
> ...


its funny i could have sworn i posted an update in here. i must have accidentally posted elsewhere oh well.

both mine were males. im not killing them off though i have some cinderella 99 clones im going ot pollinate to see if they pass anything useful on


----------



## bundee1 (Jan 26, 2013)

Clankie said:


> Yeah, its not like he got busted in Oklahoma, or Singapore, or some other nightmarish hellscape. He'll be fine. Maybe less trusting of bitches, but that's a valuable lesson.


I want half Eddieeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Jan 27, 2013)

Only got one female from my Boss Hog's. She just showed sex in veg and gonna veg her out for some cuts later and then flower. Good structure on it so far.


----------



## kermit2692 (Jan 27, 2013)

themullisk said:


> tall one will be a male


this guys name must be marty mcfly...since he can tell the future and all...


----------



## Idayooper (Feb 1, 2013)

How did your boss hogg grow go? I'm about to try two regular boss hogg seeds I got from a good "attitude" Did take any clones. Tks.


----------



## ace720 (Feb 1, 2013)

Yeah what,what.
Where da pics at


----------



## 2easy (Feb 1, 2013)

my males are going into flower now. they are big tall very stretchy plants with real dark green leaves. going to pollinate my c99 clones first see what i get


----------



## Chee Zee (Feb 20, 2013)

anymore info on this one?? surely some more pics to be posted!


----------



## calicat (Feb 20, 2013)

I entered mine in flower several days ago. I'll patiently wait for the sex. Either male or female i'll do something with it. So far looking good with just a three week veg.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 3, 2013)

guess noones living high on that boss hog...


----------



## 2easy (Mar 3, 2013)

i really want to see someones females so i know whether or not to toss my males out


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 5, 2013)

Mine started rough. I have 3 females, I think, that are looking beautiful. 
I will try to get pics and post them.


----------



## Fazer1rlg (Mar 5, 2013)

Popped 6 boss hogs yesterday!


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 5, 2013)

glad, you ever puff pre98 bubba? if so hows it compare to that master kush s1?


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 5, 2013)

Two of my favorites (medicinally). 
Nothing calms me down and makes me feel better than Master Kush. 
They grow very similar and the round-hard nugs are very similar also. 
The floral scent of the master distinguishes it for me. 
Anyone with anxiety problems. Or anyone that gets fired up all the time
like I do, should atleast try the Master Kush. 
Most people don't feel the same way about the MK, but I have found a hand full 
of people that think it is their most important strain. 
(long story short, most love it or don't.)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2013)

gladstoned said:


> Two of my favorites (medicinally).
> Nothing calms me down and makes me feel better than Master Kush.
> They grow very similar and the round-hard nugs are very similar also.
> The floral scent of the master distinguishes it for me.
> ...


haven't had the pleasure of running a female socal master kush. That's what I want to add to the stable. See how it compares to the pre 98 to me because I love the bubba so if the master is like it with a little bigger yield ill do the switch


----------



## calicat (Mar 5, 2013)

My boss hogg showed female sex several days ago. Wish I would of given her a longer vegetation time along with the Jabba Stash. With all the plants I have in flower Swerve's chem 4 is the stinkiest out of them all atm. Pictures to follow if I dont get lazy lol.


----------



## Fazer1rlg (Mar 5, 2013)

calicat said:


> My boss hogg showed female sex several days ago. Wish I would of given her a longer vegetation time along with the Jabba Stash. With all the plants I have in flower Swerve's chem 4 is the stinkiest out of them all atm. Pictures to follow if I dont get lazy lol.


That's good news I'm pretty stoked for the boss hoggs. Pics would be great bro!


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 5, 2013)

my next purchase will prob be the white master by raskal. i also cant wait to pop the boss hog freebies... but i need that powerful herb that puts a baseball bat to my head...


----------



## Rising Moon (Mar 5, 2013)

I just ordered some Jabbas Stash. I'm really curious to see how yours grows. 

How have they been so far?


----------



## calicat (Mar 6, 2013)

to rising moon very healthy. One of the few strains that took a fim perfectly. Responds well to supercropping and lst. If I dont get lazy pictures will be taken of the Stash. I seen a picture from clankie before god damn it produced boats of crystal for him.


----------



## JustinThyme (Mar 14, 2013)

any updates on the boss hog?


----------



## shadehouse (Mar 15, 2013)

I was just freebeed some hogs from attitude. Add me to the list of those eager to hear how it is.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Mar 15, 2013)

A whole weeks worth of posts have been deleted for some reason?


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 15, 2013)

Upstate2626 said:


> A whole weeks worth of posts have been deleted for some reason?


It has something to do with this site sucking balls anymore.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey everyone, I have 2 Boss Hogs in flower right now. I got 2 regs from the attitude in the Christmas bash. Both females. they have been in for 2 weeks now. Beautifull side branching and structure. streched a bit between day 7-10, but has settled in now and have large clusters of popcorn size nugs already forming. The shape of the plant is great. the side branches started out kinda diagonal and now have all straightened upright like a candelabrum. It looks like this is going to be a big yielder. I took a cutting 2 weeks ago and it has set roots, so I will prob be growing that one for a mother. If these finish well, I am going to grow alot more of these. Great structure. 
I will post pics this weekend. Also I will post pics of my White Rhino 4 weeks into bloom. I super cropped that one and it has over 30 tops on it. Should yield around 4-6 oz.


----------



## indicantonio (Mar 31, 2013)

Just started another two reg around here. Nicely sprouted and now in soil. Hoping for a female and make her my first mother plant .


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Apr 4, 2013)

indicantonio said:


> Just started another two reg around here. Nicely sprouted and now in soil. Hoping for a female and make her my first mother plant .


I am so glad I took a cutting before I put the two Hoggs in flower. I now have a mother of this strain and it is probably going to be one of my favorites. I have some older pictures of the Boss Hoggs at 21 days in flower. I will post current ones this weekend. So far no hermies! They are at 35 days in and fucking amazing! Huge central cola. excellent side branching and structure. This plant is going to yield big! There seems to be alot of discussion around Cali Conn's gear, but I must be one of the lucky ones.


----------



## Clankie (Apr 4, 2013)

RockyMtnMan said:


> I am so glad I took a cutting before I put the two Hoggs in flower. I now have a mother of this strain and it is probably going to be one of my favorites. I have some older pictures of the Boss Hoggs at 21 days in flower. I will post current ones this weekend. So far no hermies! They are at 35 days in and fucking amazing! Huge central cola. excellent side branching and structure. This plant is going to yield big! There seems to be alot of discussion around Cali Conn's gear, but I must be one of the lucky ones.



do you have the earlier pics? i will end up with six or eight of these, so this is interesting to hear. my experiences with swerve's gear so far have not been great. one would think it would be hard to go wrong with a chem bx?


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Apr 4, 2013)

here they are. Much has changed in the past 12 days or so since these were taken. I will post new pics Saturday


----------



## Upstate2626 (Apr 5, 2013)

Mine seem to be a little farther into bloom and I personally dont have one big bud. I also dont have much of a smell but do have some shiny, dense popcorns at 5.5 weeks. No monster buds but compact for sure. I am choosing reg freebies from the mug shop today to get a couple more beans of this Boss when I get my Bodhi Silver Mountain today. I have tried lots of breeders and IMVHO- Bodhi is the only one I am willing to spend my $.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 5, 2013)

thats got some nice structure! is it just 2 hogs under the 2 t5s? lookin nice!


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Apr 5, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> thats got some nice structure! is it just 2 hogs under the 2 t5s? lookin nice!


Yeh, it's all fluoros. T5s above, and a vertical vanity light strip with cfls and several other cfls 360 degrees around the plants. I have 6 total in flower but only two are boss hogs. my Boss Hoggs are at 36 days now, so almost the same time frame as yours. I will try and get some pics up today when I get home this evening.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 5, 2013)

i wish i had boss hog 5 weeks deep! i just got the reg freebies last week...


----------



## Upstate2626 (Apr 5, 2013)

In time yours will be that far into bloom also. Tomorrow I will try to take a pic of her, she has settled down and things are going smoother.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Apr 6, 2013)

Here they are I took these last night. Still trying to find a good backdrop for plant pics. The flower room is all mylar so pics don't show up good.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Apr 6, 2013)

Here are a couple more pics of the central colas developing. They are starting that spiral staircase formation I've seen some plants do. One of them is slightly more frosty then the other and about an inch taller. Other than that, they are mirror copies of each other.


----------



## Chotchlos (Apr 6, 2013)

its looking good!, im more excited about this strain now since mine are still vegging, about 2 more weeks to go and im gonna switch to 12/12


----------



## Upstate2626 (Apr 8, 2013)

Very nice plants RockyMtnMan! Mine looks different b/c I have topped it and bent limbs. Best luck and good growing to all.


----------



## Jesse Pinkman (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi RockyMntMan! Yours Boss Hogg were regular seeds, they weren't automatic, right? If so can you give some advise about when to put them into flowering by shortening daylight hours? I am just impressed seeing your girls were full of flowers at day 36 or smth. Tnx, man!


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Apr 9, 2013)

Jesse Pinkman said:


> Hi RockyMntMan! Yours Boss Hogg were regular seeds, they weren't automatic, right? If so can you give some advise about when to put them into flowering by shortening daylight hours? I am just impressed seeing your girls were full of flowers at day 36 or smth. Tnx, man!


Yeah, they were regs. from a UFO freebie from the Attitude. I got lucky and they were both girls. I vegged them for 5 weeks under 18/6 and then put them into 12/12. They streched and set out a beautifull side branching and structure between day 5-10 in 12/12 and have been cranking buds since then. This is a ten week finisher, so this should yield pretty big! I took a cutting a week before I put these two in flower just incase I liked them.
I like them so much, I gave away 4 other cuttings last night so I could make room in my cycle for more Boss Hoggs. I am mothering the single cutting and it is 12 inches and ready to give up a few clones.
I can't wait to run 4-6 of these at the same time! 
I didn't LST or supercrop or any other manipulation. It spreads itself out at flower and doesn't seem to need anything. I did notice it will drink nutes like crazy though.


----------



## Jesse Pinkman (Apr 9, 2013)

RockyMtnMan said:


> Yeah, they were regs. from a UFO freebie from the Attitude. I got lucky and they were both girls. I vegged them for 5 weeks under 18/6 and then put them into 12/12. They streched and set out a beautifull side branching and structure between day 5-10 in 12/12 and have been cranking buds since then. This is a ten week finisher, so this should yield pretty big! I took a cutting a week before I put these two in flower just incase I liked them.
> I like them so much, I gave away 4 other cuttings last night so I could make room in my cycle for more Boss Hoggs. I am mothering the single cutting and it is 12 inches and ready to give up a few clones.
> I can't wait to run 4-6 of these at the same time!
> I didn't LST or supercrop or any other manipulation. It spreads itself out at flower and doesn't seem to need anything. I did notice it will drink nutes like crazy though.


Not long ago I ordered some stuff from Attitude and chose the same freebies. So what you share is pretty helpful  I am considering of growing them in balcony at summer. Theese babies doesn't look like fast ones so I guess I should sprout them in a month and put under some fluos for the beginning of veg.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Apr 10, 2013)

They are 10 week flowers. I just finished 6 weeks today, so a month to go yet. I am excited though! Hope you get a couple girls out of your regs.


----------



## HGK420 (Apr 10, 2013)

Got 2 boss hog freebies. one was the biggest seed I've ever seen and one was pretty tiny. not sure if it just looked as such next to the appleseed wannabe but it looked really small. the little one didn't pop sadly, gave it a pre soak and it showed me a lil white tip but it never came out to play  

This girl here is the appleseed wannabe bout to throw her in bud. i keep saying girl cause I'm hopin i can will it so. she's showing all the signs of a boy tho, she's grown twice as fast as some critical mass cbd crew seeds that i planted at the same time (thats the one in the side by side pic) i know u can't judge with different strains I'm just saying. she's also very very very dank right now super skunky and dank in veg has always been a precursor to male for me i get all excited thinking "damn if it smells this good now" BAM! plant wieners everywhere u look!!

She also clones like a dream in the cloner. 4-5 days and i got roots. thats usually a sign of incoming wieners, so I'm crossin my fingers cause she sure grows beautiful.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 12, 2013)

insane branching! i also was eyeing the cbd crew critical mass! sounds like surefire...


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Apr 13, 2013)

Today is day 45 in bloom for the Hoggs. They are swelling nicely! I have now noticed a slight difference in the pair. One has always been a little slower in growth than the other one. Leaf pattern and brnch structure and internode spacing the same, just one was always a couple inches behind the other. 
Now the shorter of the 2 has become extremely frosty with massive amounts of trichs. At first I thought powdery mildew, (The leaves are white!) but upon closer inspection with a 30x magnifier, I saw 1000s of beautiful trichomes everywhere. 
The taller one ( by about 3-4 inches) is still stacking and swelling, but doesn't have the same frostiness yet. Also the canopy leaves on the taller one are slender and sativa like, while the shorter has wider blades and seems more indica dominant. 
Aparantly there is more than one pheno in the Boss Hogg seeds.
Will post update pics later this morning after cycle switch.


----------



## HGK420 (Apr 13, 2013)

ya im excited to see the Critical mass its very hearty in veg. the boss hog is showin me fem pre flowers now, i almost don't believe it lol. she really clones in 4-5 days I've never seen any female clone so fast.


----------



## shadehouse (Apr 13, 2013)

It's irritating that seed distributors have only been given one crappy photo of this plant from cali connection (as far as I can tell). The picture is out of focus, and looks like all leaf. It's also sad that the freebies appear to be tester subjects of an unreleased strain. If you (the breeder) have been growing a strain long enough to know its habits and vouch for its quality then you should have had the opportunity to amass better photos and more information about the plant than is provided.

Anyway, I'm just suspicious of these seeds.

I wanted to test out a new setup without risking the seeds I actually purchased, so I planted these instead. I got 4 different pairs of freebies and these were the ones I decided to blow.

Anyway, they finally surfaced today. I'm not sure if it's my current environment or what, but these seeds took much longer to sprout than I'm used to. I was getting ready to toss them when I noticed the tiny necks peeking through the surface. I soaked for 16 hours, then potted in FF Light Warrior soil. If I have my days straight, it took ~11 days to surface. Assuming all goes well, I'll try to share my experience when they get going.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Apr 14, 2013)

I got the Boss Hogg freebies as well..hoping for one male so I can save some pollen.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Apr 15, 2013)

*Here are the two Boss Hoggs 48 days in flower. one is still swelling and stacking buds, but the little frosty one, is just getting smellier and nastier, with little growth change.


The other pics are of a single CH9 Vintage 2006. It has become the smelliest of all the plants in the flower room.*


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Apr 15, 2013)

Here are dome more of the Boss Hoggs day 48 in flower. Couldn't pull them out for a full shot, but they are still kicking ass!
The little frosty one is smellier and has slowed considerably. It's almost as if it may finish before the other bigger one.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 16, 2013)

looking good! i have respect for ch9 seeds too, i expect that vintage to be good smoke.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Apr 16, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> looking good! i have respect for ch9 seeds too, i expect that vintage to be good smoke.


Thanks, I'm thinking about keeping that one little plant all to myself for personal. It smells dank! I got some more pics of that vintage 2006 in another thread I started yesterday. I have one cutting going and I'm thinking of running it again but with som LST to spread it out a little more.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Apr 17, 2013)

The Boss Hoggs are still kicking ass! The smaller frostier one has slowed down swelling and seems like its just riding out the last couple weeks. 
The taller one with the larger cola, is still swelling and growing. It definetly has longer narrower blades on the leaves and its stems are stronger and it looks like it is going to yield bigger thn the smaller one. Definetly at least two phenos of this strain. 
The smaller one is so frosty, it looks like PM at first. 
I hawkeyed both plants with a 30x today and not one nanner, hidden yellow busted sack, nothing. It looks like I made it without hermies, since the chatter on this site is CC gear is prone.
Anyhow, finished 7 weeks today and I am thrilled with both phenos! I have a mother, but I don't know which pheno I've got since I lost one of the two cuttings I took.
Either one is fine with me. Especially if it is stable and I've got a mother.


----------



## Sativasfied (Apr 18, 2013)

RockyMtnMan said:


> The Boss Hoggs are still kicking ass! The smaller frostier one has slowed down swelling and seems like its just riding out the last couple weeks.
> The taller one with the larger cola, is still swelling and growing. It definetly has longer narrower blades on the leaves and its stems are stronger and it looks like it is going to yield bigger thn the smaller one. Definetly at least two phenos of this strain.
> The smaller one is so frosty, it looks like PM at first.


Looking good RockyMtnMan. Do both of your phenos have reddish stems? Thanks


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Apr 18, 2013)

Sativasfied said:


> Looking good RockyMtnMan. Do both of your phenos have reddish stems? Thanks


 The main stems are both green, but the stems on the fan leaves are more red especially the larger, sativa type one.


----------



## Sativasfied (Apr 18, 2013)

RockyMtnMan said:


> The main stems are both green, but the stems on the fan leaves are more red especially the larger, sativa type one.


that is my observation as well with the sativa leaning, thank you


----------



## cheefbird (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi everyone,
Long time lurker, first time posting. I recently got 2 reg Boss Hogg seeds from an attitude seed bank purchase. I figured I'd give them a go. Here they are freshly sprouted. Hoping for fem's. I've got them in rockwool (I generally clone in rockwool, then move to soil -- working on moving into rDWC setup when I've got a couple more grows under my belt. I'll be keeping this updated as I know people are still receiving these seeds. Also in my tent will be GHSC White Rhino and some seeds I have from awhile back that were labeled "Blueberry x Trainwreck" that I received from a fellow grower who's been a friend and mentor. We'll see how it all turns out, but I'll stick to posting Boss Hogg pics here. Here's the babies:


----------



## MidwesternGro (Apr 21, 2013)

These were taken on 4/13/2013
My Boss Hogg smells unbelievably dank.


----------



## MidwesternGro (Apr 22, 2013)

Here are some side bud shots from today.


----------



## texin (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice lookin buds


----------



## HGK420 (Apr 26, 2013)

I think i got a very vigorous pheno, or I'm doing something wrong with the nutes/lights. but i had to get the wide angle out to get a full shot of this stretchy girl. i put her in what i thought was WAAAAAAAAY early. she was barely waste high and she's easily doubled since then. still no bud sites yet and she's DOUBLED. nearly head high now she's even showing light signs of needing more food.

I feed pretty medium light so this doesn't surprise me she's supposed to be a strong grower. i dosed her again pretty hard with powdered ferts today so that should fix that. but besides that this strain is voracious, absolutely outrunning the critical mass i started her next too. without further adeau.

 



Thats her in the middle between an OG and a holy grail.


Edit* for size comparison. the blue buckets are 18 gallon round totes. pretty big almost knee high.


----------



## MidwesternGro (Apr 26, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> I think i got a very vigorous pheno, or I'm doing something wrong with the nutes/lights. but i had to get the wide angle out to get a full shot of this stretchy girl. i put her in what i thought was WAAAAAAAAY early. she was barely waste high and she's easily doubled since then. still no bud sites yet and she's DOUBLED. nearly head high now she's even showing light signs of needing more food.


Mine stretched more than my Critical Hog and Pineapple Expresses so I'm thinking that Boss Hogg has a fair amount of sativa genes. I dunno, does Swerve still post here?

I love the fact that I got a purple pheno though, I hope it is as potent as it looks and smells.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Apr 26, 2013)

I havent grown boss hogg but Ive grown chem 4 clones and they stretch a lot too. A clone (topped) once and flowered at a foot would hit like 4 ft


----------



## HGK420 (Apr 26, 2013)

MidwesternGro said:


> Mine stretched more than my Critical Hog and Pineapple Expresses so I'm thinking that Boss Hogg has a fair amount of sativa genes. I dunno, does Swerve still post here?
> 
> I love the fact that I got a purple pheno though, I hope it is as potent as it looks and smells.



It looks like some promo shot bud from attitude, very nice.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Apr 27, 2013)

MidwesternGro said:


> Mine stretched more than my Critical Hog and Pineapple Expresses so I'm thinking that Boss Hogg has a fair amount of sativa genes. I dunno, does Swerve still post here?
> 
> I love the fact that I got a purple pheno though, I hope it is as potent as it looks and smells.


I also have one of the purple phenoms. I thought it was my nightime temps, but it has only happened to one of my two boss hoggs. One of them(the slightly taller more sativa type) has started to look more and more purple. I will post some pics this morning. They have both just finished 8 weeks of flowerr with only a couple to go. 
I have a 60-100x pocket microscope and the little frosty one is almost all milky trichs, with a couple amber, so I'm thinking the little one of these Hoggs might finish at 63 days and the other taller purple one, maybe 70+.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Apr 27, 2013)

These first three pics are the slghtly larger one.These two pics are the shorter frosty one. It seems like it will finish a week earlier than the other.


----------



## HGK420 (Apr 27, 2013)

Lookin nice rocky MT. the taller one has some narly lookin cone buds.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks, the buds are hard as rocks. The cola is not huge. It is only 6-7", but all of the buds are hard as rocks! Even the lower branches. I would guess average yield maybe 4 oz. or so, but it is sticky, stinky and nasty. I have four clones going in the veg tent. I am going to LST one, crop one, and let the other two go. In about 6 weeks I will have space to run those in the flower room and I will do a yield comparison.


----------



## calicat (Apr 28, 2013)

Those purple phenos of the boss hogg look amazing. I ran one versus the chemdawg from HSO. In the stink the department and yield HSO beats it. In the eye candy crystal department neck and neck both those strains were. But in the smoke department the Boss Hogg beats the Chemdawg. I was really anxious to run these neck and neck so they only got 2 week vegetation period. Would I run the remaining Boss Hoggs I have and chuck pollen to other strains..answer most definately. 

Boss Hogg  

Chemdawg HSO


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Apr 28, 2013)

Nice! Beautiful buds.


----------



## calicat (Apr 28, 2013)

RockyMtnMan said:


> Nice! Beautiful buds.


ty im still jealous of your purple phenos


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey Calicat, how long did that Hogg take to finish? My little frosty one looks like it might finish about 9 weeks and the taller one looks like its going to go the full 10 weeks or more. They both just started busting some new calyx with new little white and yellow hairs. (no they are not hermies) It looks like they might swell a bit more these last 2 weeks.


----------



## calicat (Apr 28, 2013)

RockyMtnMan said:


> Hey Calicat, how long did that Hogg take to finish? My little frosty one looks like it might finish about 9 weeks and the taller one looks like its going to go the full 10 weeks or more. They both just started busting some new calyx with new little white and yellow hairs. (no they are not hermies) It looks like they might swell a bit more these last 2 weeks.


60 day flower time. Took 10 representative microscopic fields and the average was around 4% clear, 94% milky, and 2% turning amber.


----------



## MidwesternGro (Apr 28, 2013)

calicat said:


> Those purple phenos of the boss hogg look amazing. I ran one versus the chemdawg from HSO. In the stink the department and yield HSO beats it. In the eye candy crystal department neck and neck both those strains were. But in the smoke department the Boss Hogg beats the Chemdawg. I was really anxious to run these neck and neck so they only got 2 week vegetation period. Would I run the remaining Boss Hoggs I have and chuck pollen to other strains..answer most definately.


Your plants look really good, you must be perfectly dialed in with the soil and nutrients. What type of soil do you use?


----------



## calicat (Apr 28, 2013)

MidwesternGro said:


> Your plants look really good, you must be perfectly dialed in with the soil and nutrients. What type of soil do you use?


Ty and I am not perfectly dialed in because eventhough I have grown over 15 plus years off an on there is always room for improvements. For seedlings I use light warrior. For the remaiining part of grow after I make my last transplant it goes into a mixture of fox farm happy frog, fox farm ocean forest, a little perlite, a little dolomite lime and sometimes strain dependant dress with fox farm marine cuisine. I also use fulvic acid as a foliar feed in vegetation and molasses in flower at around 3rd week of flower.


----------



## calicat (Apr 28, 2013)

MidwesternGro said:


> Mine stretched more than my Critical Hog and Pineapple Expresses so I'm thinking that Boss Hogg has a fair amount of sativa genes. I dunno, does Swerve still post here?
> 
> I love the fact that I got a purple pheno though, I hope it is as potent as it looks and smells.


Havent seen that cat post for awhile since that little fiasco he was involved with.


----------



## ic3qu33n (Apr 28, 2013)

I just got my lil hogg sprouted up thru the soil if its a nice pheno even male i will breed it with a blue magoo female...


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Apr 28, 2013)

calicat said:


> 60 day flower time. Took 10 representative microscopic fields and the average was around 4% clear, 94% milky, and 2% turning amber.


Thanks for the info. That smaller frosty one is at 56 days today and I planned on cutting her down in 7 days, the larger one in 14 days.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 29, 2013)

calicat said:


> Those purple phenos of the boss hogg look amazing. I ran one versus the chemdawg from HSO. In the stink the department and yield HSO beats it. In the eye candy crystal department neck and neck both those strains were. But in the smoke department the Boss Hogg beats the Chemdawg. I was really anxious to run these neck and neck so they only got 2 week vegetation period. Would I run the remaining Boss Hoggs I have and chuck pollen to other strains..answer most definately.
> 
> Boss Hogg
> 
> Chemdawg HSO


very nice job with both those ladies. Sure look heavy and dank.


----------



## ic3qu33n (Apr 29, 2013)

Heres my baby hogg....


----------



## calicat (Apr 29, 2013)

To wyte ty for you comment


----------



## RockyMtnMan (May 3, 2013)

Harvesting two Boss Hoggs tomorrow. Day 63 in 12/12. Looks great. excellent calyx/leaf ratio. Will be real easy to trim. 
Will post smoke report in a couple weeks.


----------



## MidwesternGro (May 4, 2013)

Here are some pics from my boss hogg that was 12/12 from a cutting. The calyx to leaf ratio is phenomenal, the smell is amazing, and it has heavy resin. I hope the smoke will be good! If there is enough interest, I will do a smoke report. I still have another boss hogg that I vegged for a month in the grow room. It has heavier yields than pineapple express and appears to lean to the sativa side.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (May 5, 2013)

MidwesternGro said:


> Here are some pics from my boss hogg that was 12/12 from a cutting. The calyx to leaf ratio is phenomenal, the smell is amazing, and it has heavy resin. I hope the smoke will be good! If there is enough interest, I will do a smoke report. I still have another boss hogg that I vegged for a month in the grow room. It has heavier yields than pineapple express and appears to lean to the sativa side.
> good weight.
> 
> View attachment 2643566
> ...


We must be on the same cycle with these. Nice grow! Nice Bud!
My two Hoggs are cut and hanging as we speak! I went 63 days in 12/12. One had a larger percentage of amber trichs than the other, so I may have two slightly different buzzes. I took them down yesterday, so I will know what it is like in a couple weeks. I live in a dry climate, so drying is usually 3-5 days here. 
I did take a small bud from a lower branch and quick dry it. ( it is hard to resist something that smells that dank!) It is very stoney. I am glad I made a mother. I have 4 clones rooted now and I am going to run 4 of them in around 6 weeks. The buds are all hard as rocks, so should yield


----------



## HGK420 (May 5, 2013)

How heavy of an eater would you guys say this one is? mines just 10 days into bud and i don't wanna come up short in the critical time. would i be wise to lean on the heavy side?


----------



## MidwesternGro (May 5, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> How heavy of an eater would you guys say this one is? mines just 10 days into bud and i don't wanna come up short in the critical time. would i be wise to lean on the heavy side?


As it packs on fatter buds it will need more fert. I would start to slowly increase the amount then dial it back down a bit when you notice a little bit of tip burn. When leaves start to yellow add a bit more, etc. Read the plant, in other words.


----------



## HGK420 (May 5, 2013)

thanks thats what i usually do just try to read the plant, she's showing me light spotting on the big fans right now needs more phosphorus but i dosed her again. i can tell she's gonna be a heavy eater the plant is HUGE takes up an entire light all to herself!


----------



## ryanbenito (May 6, 2013)

how did your C/C HOGG BOSS turn out got a run on go now wondered if you had any dos or donts ofor the gal!


----------



## ryanbenito (May 6, 2013)

yo bro just wanted some stics on your c/c HOGG BOSS Grow..what size potz n medium ... what nutes or supper soil . and anything these ladyes do or do not like all best


----------



## RockyMtnMan (May 6, 2013)

They seemed to like to be fed. I didn't use any training, cropping or manipulation and they streched and spread out nicely. I didn't have much wind on them in veg and the stems needed alot of staking later in flower. I am vegging 4 more clones as we speak and I have a fan on them to try and strenghten them up this time. I just cut these down 2 days ago at day 63.
The buds are rock hard! Not expecting huge yield, maybe 6-8 oz. total.


----------



## FreeRangeZombie (May 6, 2013)

I got 10 regular boss hogg in the vault but the hype isn't enough to wake them up .


----------



## HGK420 (May 7, 2013)

freerange id wake em up if i were you. i put $ its gonna be one of my main girls just by how easy and quick she was to get fat in veg. as long as the smoke is quality then its a great plant. most high quality strains that i have are a pain in the neck to get to spread out and get a nice CONSISTENT over all large yield. by the way she's growing the very bottom bud is gonna be about as tough as the main top buds cause they all have great light exposure.

Il put it like this most plants are like a donkey and you gotta drag em to where you want them to be. this one is like a horse you've been riding for years and she just knows what to do before you tell her to do it. its a beautiful thing.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (May 7, 2013)

I will be vegging a little longer next time, but it spreads out like a candelabra and like HGK420 said, it grows like a dream, and I have sampled a few tokes of it that just finished drying with no cure and it is strong! I cant wait to smell this and really try it after a couple weeks in jars. 
I've got a mother and four clones in veg, I am flowering this one again in six weeks! (and probably going to make it a regular in the flowering room)


----------



## RockyMtnMan (May 9, 2013)

3 1/2 days drying, all Boss Hogg buds are in jars. After trimming, 7.87 oz. of manicured bud from 2 plants. Like I said, I think I will veg these ones a couple weeks longer this time. These 2 were only vegged for 4 weeks and had 2 cuttings removed from each a week before flower, so I gave up a couple bud sites before I created a mother. I expect 4-6 oz. per plant next time. 

Oh....and it is already fire! It hasn't even cured yet and I must confess, I have smoked some and it rocks!! I know three growers in my neighborhood and all three of them are begging for cuts. They have all been watching the Boss Hoggs as they developed and now they all want to get their hands on some of this.
(post by HGK420)
"Il put it like this most plants are like a donkey and you gotta drag em to where you want them to be. this one is like a horse you've been riding for years and she just knows what to do before you tell her to do it. its a beautiful thing."


----------



## Dankfactory (May 11, 2013)

Some nice shots. Regarding CC's gear, have had plenty of nightmares but sometimes the dog shines on a..no wait: sometimes the shine suns on a.. 
I got some freebies of these as well with my GDP and Bodhi order. Guilty until proven otherwise will be my approach, with these and they're going straight in the backyard away from my cherished stock until I can monitor them throughout the season. Will of course take clones just in case. Looks like Midwesterngro found a solid pheno.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 11, 2013)

i love how they are freebies AND seems to be a good cross put forth by swerve while swerving...but we still testing(eazy e voice)


----------



## bundee1 (May 11, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> i love how they are freebies AND seems to be a good cross put forth by swerve while swerving...but we still testing(eazy e voice)


I really want to try some of his chem stuff but hes such an ass. If he werent maybe people would be quicker to forgive the fuckups and herms. I know hes on my list but its easier to pull the trigger with other guys, especially when you hear the lengths some of these breeders go to to make their customers happy.

Esko Is the man. 

If enough people grow them trouble free I might jump on. 
I wanted his reg Bubbas but theyre gone.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 11, 2013)

RockyMtnMan said:


> 3 1/2 days drying, all Boss Hogg buds are in jars. After trimming, 7.87 oz. of manicured bud from 2 plants. Like I said, I think I will veg these ones a couple weeks longer this time. These 2 were only vegged for 4 weeks and had 2 cuttings removed from each a week before flower, so I gave up a couple bud sites before I created a mother. I expect 4-6 oz. per plant next time.
> 
> Oh....and it is already fire! It hasn't even cured yet and I must confess, I have smoked some and it rocks!! I know three growers in my neighborhood and all three of them are begging for cuts. They have all been watching the Boss Hoggs as they developed and now they all want to get their hands on some of this.
> (post by HGK420)
> "Il put it like this most plants are like a donkey and you gotta drag em to where you want them to be. this one is like a horse you've been riding for years and she just knows what to do before you tell her to do it. its a beautiful thing."


Don't know if you posted this already. But what were they flowered under?


----------



## HGK420 (May 11, 2013)

the plant on the left is the boss HOG she's only about 14 days or so older then the GHS kings kush next to her. She's claimed 3 of my 600w HPS lights. I'm gonna let her have all of em too


----------



## RockyMtnMan (May 11, 2013)

Nice plant. That should yield huge. Mine streched out quite a bit. They spread out nicely from the side branches as well. All that light should really crank some buds!


----------



## HGK420 (May 11, 2013)

thanks. i hope so she's smells dank already. i put that kings kush back in veg cause it just looked sooooo small next to that boss hog lol i couldn't do it. 2 of those 3 lightbulbs are brand spankin new too so I'm really excited for her!

can you guys believe how easy she is to clone? I gonna clone some of the bigger buds on this one and see what kind of plant i get out of that. i just did it with some holy grail and its given me some serious bushiness out of a strain that didn't wanna bush very much. so boss hog would be crazy i think to see what it will do.


----------



## Upstate2626 (May 12, 2013)

I gave her a run with only one female and it was okay, pretty strong smoke but I am passing on it for future grows. Okay yield but bland taste compared to other smoke that I have now. Rock hard nugs with decent crystal production but not good enough for me to make a full run of plus I had a couple nanner's off it at around 3 weeks. Have fun with the boss hog guys, I gave out all my cuts but one to run outside. IMVHO there is way better smoke out there than this Boss Hogg plus I was one of the first people to really have a review of it and felt like a tester for CC the whole time. I couldn't find any reviews online and felt like they weren't tested and that's why they were freebies but then again I only had one representation of the strain. As for some future Chem in my life- looking forward to Bodhi's Appy crosses for that, have 4 of his Appy (chem x green crack) crosses to run. Best luck with CC's untested gear like this Boss as I don't think I am gonna spend any $ on their beans anytime soon if ever but I did pull the plug on Bodhi's Dream Beaver at noon today from the 'tude. Too many other good strains/breeders without "Swerve's" running them into the ground with all the b/s- sucks to say personalities come into the bean game but they do for me. Good growing to all and best wishes for 2013.


----------



## HGK420 (May 12, 2013)

so i made a post and it got deleted? i guess il keep it short and sweet.

Don't come into this thread and talk shit about swerve or CC. this thread is about Boss hog grows. you didn't get a winning pheno, thanks for the info. your the first I've heard that didn't like what they got. You know if it would of been some free seed by Bohdi you wouldn't be all upset by its untested status. Quit being so butt hurt did swerve like shit on someones grandma around here or what?


*edit* original post was way more rant like in form. maybe a little more dickish as well.
what exactly was the reason for deleting it? wasn't any worse than anything I've seen on here b4


----------



## Dankfactory (May 12, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> so i made a post and it got deleted? i guess il keep it short and sweet.
> 
> Don't come into this thread and talk shit about swerve or CC. this thread is about Boss hog grows. you didn't get a winning pheno, thanks for the info. your the first I've heard that didn't like what they got. You know if it would of been some free seed by Bohdi you wouldn't be all upset by its untested status. Quit being so butt hurt did swerve like shit on someones grandma around here or what?
> 
> ...


A little hyper there bro.. The guy was just giving his two cents on his experience with the strain. Is high-fiving eachother and frenzied elation over boss hog the only permissible content allowed within this thread? In regards to an untested Bodhi strain: well, he's way more of a legendary and respected breeder than Swerve, so he'd have good reason to not be upset or worried . I too received some Boss Hog in my last order. I popped them because I'd rather see them come to life then get tossed in the trash. Theyre about 2" at the moment. If they're Dank, then that's killer. The hacksaw will be poised, ready to report for duty however just in case.


----------



## HGK420 (May 12, 2013)

Dankfactory said:


> A little hyper there bro.. The guy was just giving his two cents on his experience with the strain. Is high-fiving eachother and frenzied elation over boss hog the only permissible content allowed within this thread? In regards to an untested Bodhi strain: well, he's way more of a legendary and respected breeder than Swerve, so he'd have good reason to not be upset or worried . I too received some Boss Hog in my last order. I popped them because I'd rather see them come to life then get tossed in the trash. Theyre about 2" at the moment. If they're Dank, then that's killer. The hacksaw will be poised, ready to report for duty however just in case.



o no believe me if mine taste bunk then it will get the big thumbs down in the end. its the bashing swerve thats retarded i get so sick and tired of people derailing threads with bull shit.

i see that on this website a lot. whenever someone gets a thread going about a different seed company some one comes in and tries to derail it with bhodi this bhodi that. whats the deal here? i don't even wanna speculate but the mind does wander.

you know there was no reason to talk shit about swerve, whatever he's done it wasn't in this thread.


----------



## 2easy (May 12, 2013)

Upstate2626 said:


> I gave her a run with only one female and it was okay, pretty strong smoke but I am passing on it for future grows. Okay yield but bland taste compared to other smoke that I have now. Rock hard nugs with decent crystal production but not good enough for me to make a full run of plus I had a couple nanner's off it at around 3 weeks. Have fun with the boss hog guys, I gave out all my cuts but one to run outside. IMVHO there is way better smoke out there than this Boss Hogg plus I was one of the first people to really have a review of it and felt like a tester for CC the whole time. I couldn't find any reviews online and felt like they weren't tested and that's why they were freebies but then again I only had one representation of the strain. As for some future Chem in my life- looking forward to Bodhi's Appy crosses for that, have 4 of his Appy (chem x green crack) crosses to run. Best luck with CC's untested gear like this Boss as I don't think I am gonna spend any $ on their beans anytime soon if ever but I did pull the plug on Bodhi's Dream Beaver at noon today from the 'tude. Too many other good strains/breeders without "Swerve's" running them into the ground with all the b/s- sucks to say personalities come into the bean game but they do for me. Good growing to all and best wishes for 2013.


if you want a nice chem in your life i highly recommend Gage green genetics daybreaker (chem D x NYC OG) i got 3 females each one was a keeper in its own right. my mates have nicknamed it the tickle monster lol. it tickles the throat a little on the way down and is definitely a monster. i have had mates who couldnt string together sentences after smoking it, personally i find it to be rather upbeat in the high with just enough body to make you relaxed, makes me chatty and social but if your tolerance level isnt up there be warned she can knock you around a bit. definitely some strong stuff.


----------



## HGK420 (May 12, 2013)

Ive been eyeing gage green. they got some goodies huh?

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/gage-green-seeds-daybreaker/prod_3781.html the one I've been eyeing is day breaker lol. so this shit is legit huh


----------



## Dankfactory (May 12, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> o no believe me if mine taste bunk then it will get the big thumbs down in the end. its the bashing swerve thats retarded i get so sick and tired of people derailing threads with bull shit.
> 
> i see that on this website a lot. whenever someone gets a thread going about a different seed company some one comes in and tries to derail it with bhodi this bhodi that. whats the deal here? i don't even wanna speculate but the mind does wander.
> 
> you know there was no reason to talk shit about swerve, whatever he's done it wasn't in this thread.


"I see that alot on this website.." This website.  Try any cannabis site in existence and see what pops up. I do agree that the thread shouldn't be a bash fest. Theres simply no need for it. The community is already well aware of CC's shenanigans. With that said, I don't see any bashing in here, just comprehensive feedback, both positive and negative. Ill share my honest results with my Boss Hogs, however I won't be throwing up a Cali Connection blacklight poster on my ceiling regardless of the result. It's not out of the realm of possibility that a gem can be found in any pack, even from CC. Stranger things have happened.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (May 12, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> so i made a post and it got deleted? i guess il keep it short and sweet.
> 
> Don't come into this thread and talk shit about swerve or CC. this thread is about Boss hog grows. you didn't get a winning pheno, thanks for the info. your the first I've heard that didn't like what they got. You know if it would of been some free seed by Bohdi you wouldn't be all upset by its untested status. Quit being so butt hurt did swerve like shit on someones grandma around here or what?
> 
> ...


lol. you better look around, there's a lot of folks that didn't like what they grew from his beans. what do you think all the bashing is for? duh. that doesn't mean everyone has had this issue, but there are clearly enough people that have not if you keep seeing people bashing.

and don't get mad at B, you better check around, his status is much higher than swerve. also, even if his x's are untested to some, people are finding more keepers in his pack way more than swerve's. why you think people keep bring his genetics into the equation? from the sound of things, B has set the bar for some, so it's only natural that he make the comparison between the 2. what you expected him to compare the boss hog to the worst strain he ever had?

also, i didn't know this was your thread to be telling people what they can or can't talk about?


----------



## HGK420 (May 12, 2013)

I've only ran a few CC's strains ever. honestly had some bad luck with em, but no worse then any other company really. i know at the compassion club most of the CC strains are pretty good even when an amateur has a go at it. How tall is you boss hog? top it at like 6 and spread it out you will be so impressed by how huge she gets i didn't top til like 12 by accident she just grew so fast and she still spread out pretty nice. this would really be such a great scrog strain.


----------



## HGK420 (May 12, 2013)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> lol. you better look around, there's a lot of folks that didn't like what they grew from his beans. what do you think all the bashing is for? duh. that doesn't mean, some people haven't, but there are clearly enough people that hasn't if you keep seeing people bashing.
> 
> and don't get mad at B, you better check around, his status is much higher than swerve. also, even if his x's are untested to some, people are finding more keepers in his pack way more than swerve's. why you think people keep bring his genetics into the equation? from the sound of things, B has set the bar for some, so it's only natural that he make the comparison between the 2. what you expected him to compare the boss hog to the worst strain he ever had?
> 
> also, i didn't know this was your thread to be telling people what they can or can't talk about?


o its not. but I'm one of the people who is actively using this thread to document the status of some boss hogs and id appreciate that other people don't come in and muddy the water up with nonsense. 

i know all about swerves bad reputation and most of the time a bad reputation is earned. like i said in the last post i don't care what the mans reputation is i know I've smoked his strains by different growers hundreds of times now and I've rarely been disappointed. at the same time i rarely even see some bhodi. usually when i do its amazing don't get me wrong. I'm not downtalkin bhodi at all I'm preachin equality. swerve gets sooooo much heat when his strains are extremely visible out there right now and are usually good.

He can compare it all he wants I've just seen bhodi get brought up over and over and over again when I've never really had that amazing of an experience with bhodi. thats not saying bhodi is bad i havnt ran many from him yet. and I've never said bhodi is bad. but thats what most people do they run a few then go off at the mouth and freak out about FUCK GHS THIS AND FUCK SWERVE THIS AND FUCK THA HYPE BLAH BLAH BLAH and thats retarded. i bet most people who get hermies from swerve shit get hermies from most other femed strains too. i just had a black russian hermie all over the place, one of my HGK's hermied just a bit, and an OG by RP had 1 nanner that i found. my guess i left the door open 1 too many times or they got bug stress or whatever. my point I'm not screaming bout how RP or DNA or Delicious seeds suck and side stepping people to bhodi.


----------



## 2easy (May 13, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> Ive been eyeing gage green. they got some goodies huh?
> 
> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/gage-green-seeds-daybreaker/prod_3781.html the one I've been eyeing is day breaker lol. so this shit is legit huh


yeah shes the real deal

18 days 12/12







about 4 weeks













probably around 6 weeks i think







and this is her at 8 weeks i let her go another 2 weeks after this but didnt get pics


----------



## HGK420 (May 13, 2013)

Thats beautiful 2easy. I'm gonna order some i think, some gage green at least and try em out.


----------



## 2easy (May 13, 2013)

i have grown quite a few of there strains and have even more in my seed stash they are yet to disappoint me. daybreaker is a great strain. i had 3 main pheno's one was a real chem lemon smell with big calyxs (its the one in the pics, my keeper actually) there was a chem/fuel/body odour/cucumber smelling pheno and the third was a sour apple OG kush pheno. all 3 were good yielders and all 3 cold have stayed in my garden happily just depends on what your look for. they all had big calyxs and heaps of resin.

the one i kept just has a little more head in the high is all.

P.s on a side note i started this thread way back when i first popped my 2 free Boss hogg's and they went male but i now have another 2 coming from my most recent order so im going to give them another shot. everyones buds look great to me.


----------



## Upstate2626 (May 13, 2013)

That GG looks like some "kill bill"- have yet to try Gage's beans but next order I will since I have be curious for a lil while. Gage seems to be up there with the best of em from what I have seen, maybe a top 5 breeder from the reviews and testing they do? I cant wait to find out on my own but its gonna be a minute til I order some b/c I am stilling on a crap load of new seedlings from "B". Also looking at Connoisseur Genetics for a good Chem if I strike out on these "B" beans.

CONNOISSEUR GENETICS.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (May 13, 2013)

yeah, gage has proven to be a solid seed bank for some time now. i think they're overrated, but they definitely put that work in, especially when it comes to testing.

if you go with Connoisseur, i would suggest their ChemWreck Kush, there is a pheno in there that i wish i never let go. the only thing it lacked was yield, but everything else screamed keeper. the high blew everyone away, and the smell drowned out anything and everything in the room, in a jar, or any buds i've ran across period. 
oh, one more thing, stay away from their Chemmy Jones and Cheese Dog. they were some of the most overhyped beans i grew to date. after i grew those 2 x's out, i basically stop buying and growing there shit. i got about 16 or 17 packs left from their stock and i am not in any rush to grow them anytime soon.


----------



## MidwesternGro (May 18, 2013)

I can't smoke due to an upcoming drug test, but my main dude who smoked my Boss Hogg bud told me "Dude, this stuff is on a whole 'nother level. It is a real clear, head high."


----------



## Upstate2626 (May 18, 2013)

MidwesternGro said:


> I can't smoke due to an upcoming drug test, but my main dude who smoked my Boss Hogg bud told me "Dude, this stuff is on a whole 'nother level. It is a real clear, head high."


I am sure it was true, based on what he has been smoking. I don't doubt that most people would be just happy with this Boss Hogg, just depends on what all ya got in your jar right now to compare it to. Can't believe people got pissed that I didnt think the Boss Hogg was the best strain I ever grew or smoked- it wasn't, sorry to speak the truth or was it calling Swerve his own "worst enemy" in this bean game that got everyone worked up? Either way, didn't mean to offend any of his fan club members, just ranting out loud. Hope you get some amazing keeper plants outta your CC beans, best wishes to all - good growing in 2013.


----------



## HGK420 (May 18, 2013)

View attachment 2662447

So big... she smells like a strawberry covered in limeskin laying on a bed of herbs. its very fruity smelling. idk if I've really had some killer chem so i don't really have a baseline to go off of, but the hairs on the back of my neck start to tingle when i smell it


----------



## HGK420 (May 19, 2013)

now that were back on task. Have you guys noticed the fan leaves like to show necrosis even if they are being fed enough? i guess i might still be coming up short on P but i don't think thats possible by what I've been feeding lol. is she just the most P hungry plant ever or what?


----------



## Blazin Purps (May 19, 2013)

I think she is the most hungry of everything plant! I just started flowering but it looks like she is going to be a monster! I will snag some pics and throw them up in this thread soon.


----------



## blis84 (May 19, 2013)

Dr greenthumb has some serious chem4 and chem 4 x's, looking forward to checking out these boss hoggs I've got 6 beans from orders but haven't had the space to do anything, hopefully my cousins house will open u soon he wanted to take a break


----------



## HGK420 (May 19, 2013)

its really fruity I'm excited. she looks better today after i dosed her up with P yesterday. i gave her a healthy shot of cal mag too and she greened right back up


----------



## HGK420 (May 21, 2013)

And the magic begins 

She's got a pretty dense structure so far, how was the finished product? dense? looks like really small crystals too but ALOT of them.


----------



## smokesomekush (May 21, 2013)

Nice HGK. I've got 3 freebies from last year (tude) and will pop them soon. Boss Hogg looks legit from this thread anyway. Good luck with the grows!


----------



## HGK420 (May 22, 2013)

Thanks, If you get a lucky winner she will become one of your room regulars. Ive got 6 more I'm gonna pop when i get room to test them up against the one i got running already. i actually am hoping for a good male.  This would make a serious stud.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (May 23, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> View attachment 2665643View attachment 2665644View attachment 2665645View attachment 2665646
> 
> And the magic begins
> 
> She's got a pretty dense structure so far, how was the finished product? dense? looks like really small crystals too but ALOT of them.


The finished product is great! The buds are hard as rocks all the way down, and if you can wait a couple weeks for a really good cure, it smells great. 
The taste is a lot like a diesel. It has a pine, fuel, kinda sour smell. The buzz is strong and more indica like. It hangs on a while also. It can give you couchlock though, if you smoke heavy. I quit rolling joints of it because I could never get through more than a third of one at a time.
I don't seem to get the munchies too bad from it though.
I will be running some Boss Hoggs at all times in my perpetual from now on.
There will always be at least one or two of them flowering at all times.


----------



## smokesomekush (May 23, 2013)

Any pics of some dried Rocky? Plants look great!


----------



## RockyMtnMan (May 23, 2013)

smokesomekush said:


> Any pics of some dried Rocky? Plants look great!


I wish I could. I am out of Boss right now. I have one in flower only 12 days in. Can't wait for it to finish. 
I flowered the first two I grew exactly 65 days and they were great. 

Those other pics above are HGK420's plants and they do look awesome!


----------



## MidwesternGro (May 24, 2013)

RockyMtnMan said:


> I wish I could. I am out of Boss right now. I have one in flower only 12 days in. Can't wait for it to finish.
> I flowered the first two I grew exactly 65 days and they were great.
> 
> Those other pics above are HGK420's plants and they do look awesome!


Hell yeah, I sold mine the same day it cured. Everybody loved it and wanted some more, it is a good thing I took a clone. I saved the biggest bud for myself and it tastes great, but my pheno had more of a heady sativa type high. Very euphoric and good for bicycle riding because it made all the colors and the sunlight really trippy. I wish I could give out cuts to people.


----------



## smokesomekush (May 25, 2013)

All g rocky! Sounds like u had a great pheno!


----------



## RockyMtnMan (May 25, 2013)

smokesomekush said:


> All g rocky! Sounds like u had a great pheno!


So far I have seen two phenos of Boss Hogg, One is the purple and the other is the more frosty. I chopped them both on the same day, kept them seperate during curing. Two weeks later, they both were great smoke, and the buzz was the same. ( I ended up mixing the two and people loved it all!)
I took one cutting from the two plants I had. The two seeds were freebies, so I didn't give them the respect or consideration for future grows that I should have.
I mothered the one cutting and now have a few growing in veg. I still don't know which pheno I got the cutting from, but I will be happy with either one! Now that the cuttings are growing, I placed the mother in flower. I will be making space in my perpetual grow for 4 more Boss Hoggs. 
I will prob. be growing this strain for a while. I intend to pull a cutting from each of the clones in veg a week before flower, so I guess the next batch of cuttings would be F3?


----------



## HGK420 (May 25, 2013)

that whole f1 f2 s1 s2 thing is weird. its the same as with dogs i think anyway. and an F1 would be like a plant from seed from 2 parents that were Different from each other (this is were it gets weird with F and S i think anyway I'm sure I'm wrong) so like a silver haze humps a blue berry and u plant a seed, thats the F1. then to get an F2 you need to plant 100 seeds and get yourself a killer male and find the winning mother female and breed them together. the babies from this pairing will be the F2's i think. and so on in order to get F3 I'm no sure if you have babies with all F2's or if you use an F2 and one of the parents from the F1 pairing or what. this is were i always get confused.

Im sure some pot snob geek can come in and set us all straight. lets just hope they do it in a nice manner lol


----------



## calicat (May 25, 2013)

F1 or first filial generation is a product of a cross from parent A donor to parent B recipient. Subsequent filial generations if you wish to go further is in hopes to get a better prediction of its offspring where the line is not subject to phenotypic variation. S1 is in reference to lets say you gave me a clone of boss hogg and I used colloidal silver to herm it and produce seeds.


----------



## HGK420 (May 25, 2013)

i always think S for selfed. whats the benefit in say a S4? is there very much phenotypic variation in an S1 compared? i guess there would have to be idk just seems when there is only 1 donor it would cut back on genetic variation a lot.


----------



## 2easy (May 25, 2013)

i wont buy an s1 so if someone told me it was an s4 i would probably throw it in the trash lol.

heres a quick simple break down. f1 (first gen) so a hybrid of 2 different strains, f2 (second gen) or a male and female from the f1 seeds crossed together, f3 (third gen) so 2 of the f2 plants crossed together.

bx1 (back cross 1) you take an offspring from the f1 seeds and cross it back to one of the parents, bx2 (second backcross) you take one of the bx1 plants and cross it back to the original parent. this is also known as cubing and is to try and lock down some of the original parents traits.

s1 (selfed 1st gen) as said above a plant is forced to produce ale flowers and pollinated to itself or a clone of itself. this should produce pretty similar offspring to the parent plant. however it comes at a cost, s1 lose vigour and yield so you end up with a slow vegger which doesnt quite produce the same way its mother did. im not totally sure how you would make an s2 but im thinking picking your best from the s1 and selfing that plant would give you an s2

hope that helps. 

P.S at least that is how i have always understood it. by all means if i am wrng please do correct me. there is enough bad info floating around out there already lol


----------



## Upstate2626 (May 26, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/seedbank-reviews/658534-take-look.html
Look at what this asshole did to another breeder. _*SWERVE IS A DOUCHE BAG OF THE HIGHEST ORDER*_- how can our community of growers defend a _*NARC*_? _*FUCK SWERVE AND FUCK CALI CONNECT*_ for this dirty deed.


----------



## kentuckyboy (May 26, 2013)

Good looking plants 2easy! I have to say that I am truly impressed.You really worked out them Boss Hogg's! I have a couple freebies that I am yet to pop, but I will have to give them a go after I seen what you did with them. Lol! Again great job bro!


----------



## HGK420 (May 26, 2013)

No reason to even get into this again. No one bought these boss hog beans so your not exactly making some believers outa some swerve fans. we are just running his free lootz!

*Now as for my baby, Did you guys notice that the end buds got really weird and like mutant? it looks like its topping damage but its not on branches I've toped? weird.


----------



## Swerve (May 27, 2013)

upstate2826 get ur fucking fact right i got ratted on and broken into...learn your shit before u pop off.


----------



## HGK420 (May 27, 2013)

wudya know, unsolicited BS drama is BS.

Hey swerve is the tude gonna get any more boss hogs in for order? or do i just gotta make like 20 orders and get a buncha freebies? i wanna go pheno hunting!


----------



## Upstate2626 (May 27, 2013)

I can only comment on what I have read on other forums and it was all the same.................... funny how you can't come here to comment on anything else lately but this. So SWERVE- whats the real story? Just checked and all posts have been removed by administration on all the other sites. Time to set the record straight, did you narc out another breeder?


----------



## HGK420 (May 27, 2013)

maybe you should go start a thread titled "hey swerve what gives?" and see if he feels like coming in there and responding. but i doubt he will give someone the time of day thats just jumping to conclusions, i know i wouldn't.

Go be a paparazzi TMZ pest somewhere else please we got a good productive thread going here. Everything is getting deleted cause its probably bull shit. "scio me nescire" my man. 3 good words to follow.


P.S. nice edit by the way. the first draft made you look even more like an ass hole.


----------



## bundee1 (May 27, 2013)

Well he's not helping himself any by sending out white, immature seeds, even if they are freebies, even worse when they're regs. I just got my attitude order and got 2 Boss Hogs as freebies. This thread got me super excited. I wanted to order a set of 5 or even a few more singles so I have a better chance at females but they are sold out everywhere. I was going to place another order at Attitude but seeing what I got from them the first time I might pass. 

This was going to be my put up or shut up grow with Swerve's gear but right off the bat its a fail; a non starter. These were supposed to entice people to buy his gear and I was going to do that until I got this bad sample. Its just sloppy and bad quality control. 

What burns me is that they are all easy fixes. 

Swerve has issues keeping his cool communicating with forum member and pissed off customers
-hire a rep

Swerve has issues with immature seeds
-hire a quality control person

Swerve has issues with herms
-if the strain is hermie prone, list that in the description and maybe give a few more seeds in those packs and special instructions.
-more tester beans cant lose you any fans

I dont know what it takes to run a seed business but I have worked customer service for 15 years and its really not that hard to go from a 
C level company (making money until there are no more bridges to burn) to an A level company that thrives and grows based on great product, positive word of mouth and fiercely loyal customers. Good to Great baby!

Order Inventory:
Product: Hazeman Seeds Strawberry Cough
Options: Regular Cannabis Seeds - 12 seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: HAZ546
Price: $48.62

Product: Granddaddy Purple Seeds Bay 11
Options: Regular Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: GRAA42
Price: $10.24

Product: Female Seeds C99
Options: Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 04 seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FEM8132
Price: $33.42

Product: REGULAR UFO #1 Delta 9 Labs Sativa House Mix
Quantity: 2
Product Code: REGULAR UFO #1
Price: $0.00

Product: REGULAR UFO #2 Cali Connection Seeds Boss Hogg
Quantity: 2
Product Code: REGULAR UFO #2
Price: $0.00

Product: REGULAR UFO #3 Granddaddy Purple Seeds Bay 11
Quantity: 2
Product Code: REGULAR UFO #3
Price: $0.00


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (May 27, 2013)

Swerve said:


> upstate2826 get ur fucking fact right i got ratted on and broken into...learn your shit before u pop off.


hmm, Capt Kript has publicly dedicated a thread that encourages people to spread the word on how you dry snitched on him. tbh, a whole bunch of people seen it, so it's not like Upstate is talking complete bullshit (as some of you say he does).

on the flip side
funny how when swerve went and told everyone someone told on him, all you girls got to gossiping, creating multiple threads on the same subject. Upstate says something about swerve doing it, now it's unsolicited bs and drama. hahahahaha, you dudes thrill me. 
first you can't share your experience (only if it's bad), now you can't spread the word (truth) when dude is in question. seems like some is trying to stir this thread in one direction, and it's definitely is trying to go in favor of swerve.


----------



## HGK420 (May 27, 2013)

im steering this thread in the direction of keeping track of some boss hog grows. I've never made a thread supporting anyone unwarranted and never said 1 positive word about swerve or cali con beyond the fact that I've had some serious cali con DANK. if all that drama is true like i told you before then fuck swerve. I'm not trying to marry the guy or fucking have him come work on my grow or whatever. I'm paying $ for a chance at some genetics that he's managed to get his hands on in cali (I'm nowhere near the west coast and I'm not gonna forum troll for cuts and catch a cop) i haven't had a very nice run with cali con (if you can even call it a run) I've ran 3 seeds by them omg a whole total of 3 seeds and guess what.... 2 didn't pop. thats some bad odds but you didn't see me on here talking shit about it, thats too small of a pool to take my data from to make an informed decision. 

Like i said go make a thread saying Hey swerve what gives? and figure it out there. once it all gets figured out and all the BS gets weeded out it will become common knowledge and you won't have to run around soap boxing to get your jollies. This is a shady grey area industry shit happens. and people lie about shit happening. ya never really know who is who so just don't spread the shit and let it die. if you do wanna spread shit then at least do it somewhere your not interfering with others who don't like the smell of manure.

P.S. isn't being a tattle tale what were all supposed to be mad at swerve about?


----------



## bundee1 (May 27, 2013)

Your's is one of the few successful grows of Boss Hogg on the internet. I was hoping there would be more, and Ive looked, but there aren't. YOU inspired me to buy more of this but I can't. Out of the seeds that I could get, 1 looked half ass. I havent jumped in on any discussions about him in months. Im really trying to give him a shot. 

Like I said Im trying to let his genetics do the talking but he's not helping himself in even that department.

Sorry to threadcrap. I got excited and thought I would be trying these out and posting here myself but...^


----------



## MidwesternGro (May 27, 2013)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> hmm, Capt Kript has publicly dedicated a thread that encourages people to spread the word on how you dry snitched on him. tbh, a whole bunch of people seen it, so it's not like Upstate is talking complete bullshit (as some of you say he does).
> 
> on the flip side
> funny how when swerve went and told everyone someone told on him, all you girls got to gossiping, creating multiple threads on the same subject. Upstate says something about swerve doing it, now it's unsolicited bs and drama. hahahahaha, you dudes thrill me.
> first you can't share your experience (only if it's bad), now you can't spread the word (truth) when dude is in question. seems like some is trying to stir this thread in one direction, and it's definitely is trying to go in favor of swerve.


My experience with Cali Con is exactly 1 bean that grew up to be some of the dankest weed I have ever smoked. If people have beef with swerve they can create a thread about their beef. However, this thread is about Boss Hogg grows so I hope that people will stop derailing this thread with their vendettas.

My experience with Cali Con beans is limited, and my experience with Swerve's character is nonexistent. You can say anything you want about Swerve and Cali Con, but I wish that you would do it in an appropriate thread. This thread was started to honestly appraise the Boss Hogg strain, not to dump all over Swerve and his other strains. Peace.

Edit: The vapors from the cannabutter I was making made me high as hell so I apologize if this post isn't put together well.


----------



## berad4guvna (May 27, 2013)

Swerve is shit! So is his company! O, and Boss hogs is prob. shit like all things Swerve Shittt!


----------



## MidwesternGro (May 27, 2013)

berad4guvna said:


> Swerve is shit! So is his company! O, and Boss hogs is prob. shit like all things Swerve Shittt!


Haha. Quit being a funny asshole .


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (May 27, 2013)

haha, your a total contradiction of what you speak of. if i am not mistaken, Upstate shared his experience with the Boss Hog and you found something to bitch about then, so what is your point again?
as we all know, Boss Hog isn't even available for purchase, only way to receive them is as a tude freebie. so what is it that you're really expecting to hear from a grow of 2 seeds? oh i get it, (this is you) "i had a shitty experience" ,to only turn around and say, "hey it was only 2 seeds". get real. 

also, if you are going to release a strain without it being tested, don't give out 2 seeds per order for people to give feed back on. if you do, you deserve all the negative feedback that you get. like you said, how can someone make or give an proper evaluation off of 2 seeds. dude knows his breeding is suspect to say the least, and from what most have stated, most know that 2 beans from him isn't even going to cut it.

as for spreading lies, who the fuck are you for someone to lie to? the info about swerve dry snitching is widely available and far from being a rumor.


----------



## bundee1 (May 27, 2013)

Like I said I was trying to BUY more seeds because the bud in this report looks good and I like the chem profile. At the very least I was going to place another order from Attitude so I could start with at least 4 seeds but now Im down to 1 so ordering over and over just to get freebies that may not even be viable is not cool.


----------



## berad4guvna (May 27, 2013)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> haha, your a total contradiction of what you speak of. if i am not mistaken, Upstate shared his experience with the Boss Hog and you found something to bitch about then, so what is your point again?
> as we all know, Boss Hog isn't even available for purchase, only way to receive them is as a tude freebie. so what is it that you're really expecting to hear from a grow of 2 seeds? oh i get it, (this is you) i had a shitty experience to only turn around and say, hey it was only 2 seeds. get real.
> 
> also, if you are going to release a strain without it being tested, don't give out 2 seeds per order for people to give feed back on. if you do, you deserve all the negative feedback that you get. like you said, how can someone make or give an proper evaluation off of 2 seeds. dude knows his breeding is suspect to say the least, and from what most have stated, most knows that 2 beans from his isn't even going to cut it.
> ...


Can you link me to the post about Swerve the shit breeder, being a snitch! Nothing fucking surprises with this guy! 

O, and link it hear Fresh!

I'll say whatever I want about Swerve and his shit company!


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (May 27, 2013)

no prob. i'll send the link, because it's from another site. i would link it here, but seeing as he has a few fans, they might report me for spam.


----------



## HGK420 (May 27, 2013)

no reason to dredge upstates post but one of the main lines was "WHAT I READ ONLINE IN THE FORUMS IS WHAT I BASE MY DECISIONS ABOUT BEANS ON" (I'm paraphrasing of course but you get the idea) Absolute nonsense.2

Ya im debating on making a few single strain orders to grab a few more but I'm not sure yet. its very citrusy and I'm afraid its gonna turn into that everyday citrus that is a loser pheno of most strains. its holding onto a lot of complexity so far but who knows its got while to go yet. If its a winner it will stay in my room for as long as its still a winner (and $10's don't cut it in my room no market for em) If not o well no sweat of my back, i got beans by 4 other companies sitting on deck. out of my 2 beans one didn't make it more then 2 days. Im definitely not trying to endorse cali con or anything with what i post in this thread like i said I'm probably one of the lucky ones i know how this shit works. if someone tomorrow asked me if only they had $100 dollars should they buy some cali con you bet your ass I'm gonna be leary about saying yes. but I'm not gonna tell them not too, people will do as they wish. and if people really really want some cali con gear then they can go hunting more power to em. I'm not gonna talk shit cause if they find a winner i want a cut dammit! 

and no he can't link it to you cause it got deleted. and your correct you are allowed to say anything you want, the mods can also delete anything they want when its unneeded, unsolicited, destructive nonsense.



i just found 4 herm dicks in my critical mass from CBD crew, CBD crew must be shit too. i bet they are the worst breeders ever, ever.


----------



## HGK420 (May 28, 2013)

Hey here is that weird end bud structure. i keep thinking its about to throw dicks when they start swelling and getting crystals. they are even throwing single bladed fan leaves that are no wider then a horse hair its way weird. I'm gonna go buy a macro lens tomorrow so i can get a close shot of it but in the meantime heres a few as close as i could get with my 35mm nikkor.



She's got some good stem action going on too



on the way out i looked back and had to snap these, she's a huge bitch.


----------



## berad4guvna (May 28, 2013)

Aaa, ya well he did link me, and its just more proof that CC is shit.

"*and no he can't link it to you cause it got deleted. and your correct you are allowed to say anything you want, the mods can also delete anything they want when its unneeded, unsolicited, destructive nonsense.*"

Delete away. They can filter the truth all they want. If you want real genetics look into RD, Bhodi seeds.

Signed Boss Hog, the Hog that doesn't fuckin care if you listen or not!


----------



## HGK420 (May 28, 2013)

ya il get right on that. I've never heard of RD or bhodi.... i definitely don't have any of them growing at all.... hmmm maybe you should go make a thread called HEY GUIZ CHEK OUT BHODI! and tell me all about him. 

and if you don't care if we listen then why say it? 3 things you should ask yourself before everything you say. 1. does this need to be SAID. 2. does this need to be said by ME. 3. does this need to be said by me NOW. no no and no on most of what you've said 

You remember how i was gonna make a bunch of single orders to get some more boss hogs. I wonder what seed company i planned on ordering 5 packs of beans from. wouldn't of been bhodi would it of now would it? maybe to add to the aruban landrace ones already on the way?



and RD is so expensive! just as expensive as CC in most cases. ya they got some sick genetics or whatever but I've actually bought a pack of ghost train haze and found nothing but a bunch of stretchy losers. I'm still gonna order a handful of packs from them whenever i hit the lottery tho i promise so i can give them a good go. the ghost train has train wreck in it and anything with train wreck has a chance to seriously fail on the train wreck side of the genetics.

An awesome breeder i never hear anything about is hazeman wheres his bandwagon at?


----------



## Bxgrower81 (May 28, 2013)

Hey Berad the link is gone but you can google swerve on twitter and look through his twitter feed,u will see where he clearly uses the man's actual name,which is a huge no no, people forget that this shit that we are doing is illegal throughout most of the country,so the community as a whole should take notice,I'm sure most people take precautions to keep they're identities hidden,in the real world you would never be around someone who will drop names when pressure is put on them,so why would anybody support somebody who drops a mans name over some seeds,no matter who is in the right,there is just no room for this,whether he is the greatest seed producer or the worst,he acts like he is the only one with these elite clones,when in actuality,there are many American breeders who hold these clones,everybody has to remember that those clones are all over the west coast and are pretty easy to get, non breeders,such as myself can obtain these cuts also,all it takes is knowing one person with a med card out west and have them mailed to you if you want to go that route,not very hard it's just do u want to risk receiving cuts through the USPS. So I feel it is bullshit that these threads are closed, IMO they should be reposted every time that they are deleted,just to let people know what kind of person that they are supporting,but people don't care about the truth,until the person that is told on is them


----------



## brimck325 (May 28, 2013)

word^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## greenghost420 (May 28, 2013)

2 lessons to be learned 1. dont fuck with that dude cause hell make you kill him for taking your shit. 2. dont rip swerve or hell rat you out.


----------



## Upstate2626 (May 28, 2013)

Bxgrower81 says it like it is.


----------



## berad4guvna (May 28, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> ya il get right on that. I've never heard of RD or bhodi.... i definitely don't have any of them growing at all.... hmmm maybe you should go make a thread called HEY GUIZ CHEK OUT BHODI! and tell me all about him.
> 
> and if you don't care if we listen then why say it? 3 things you should ask yourself before everything you say. 1. does this need to be SAID. 2. does this need to be said by ME. 3. does this need to be said by me NOW. no no and no on most of what you've said
> 
> ...


Thanks for the lesson on OPEN forums, and your philosophy on how or what I should say.

I meant you in particular when saying I don't care if you believe Cali. Con./Swerve is a crook or not. Snitching and closed mined people are usually look down upon in this field. As you can see by my posts I don't just post for shits and giggles. I have personally had Swerves shit gear, and plan to put my opinion out there as much as I can.

O, and BXGrower81 is spot on. Likes and likes.


----------



## HGK420 (May 28, 2013)

Bxgrower speaks the truth no doubt. But would you go into a church on sunday and just starting ranting and raving about how god doesnt exist and how the preacher is a liar and all that jazz. nope you wouldnt but most people will go to an appropriate place and do so hoping to find like minded people to talk with about it. right now most "Fuck swerve" people rank with those assholes who go to soldiers funerals and say fuck faggots and all that good stuff. If a dudes a piece of shit it will come out. no reason to crusade against him. My guess is most people fall for the hype that is marketing. prolly the same people take extenze and bought the VORTEX mileage enhance for their car. Very few people who are asking for your money are doing it in a way that is honest. even the honest people are usually just being honest cause thats the niche market they are going after. you cant get your hopes up about seeds and be all hurt when they dont turn out. I agree swerve has built an image for CC that it doesnt fully live up to, but thats not really a secret, every corner of the web that has anything to do with weed has FUCK SWERVE sharpied all over it.

Pm me a link to a post by Capt krypt himself. evertyhing ive found is just more hearsay and others rehashing "what they heard". obviously somethin went down to make some people mad enough to get this ball rolling (mr. nice and shantibaba dont have a bandwagon saying FUCK THEM all over the web lol) but what that is IDK. and i wont post about it until i KNOW some facts about it. thats all im sayin. get some cold hard facts then go make it known somewhere appropriate. il be the first one to go make a thread saying "dont ever buy CC gear agian you will get cancer from the beans!" if i find out its true. but for now... i got some freebies boss hogs that are lookin pretty tasty!


----------



## HGK420 (May 28, 2013)

So i guess even the tude is hating on swerve. i just got my latest order of hazeman blowfish and bhodi aruba landrace and they sent me 2 sets of free delta 9 labs sativa freebies instead of some hog. my guess is they are out of stock and they just sent me next best? if so why the down grade i already got 8 "house mix" sativa seeds floating around  

guess the bhodi landrace is up next! god i got too many seeds to plant! why am i restricted by numbers because someone else said sooooo!!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (May 28, 2013)

damn i wanted more hog freebies...


----------



## HGK420 (May 28, 2013)

idk that they are out. its still listed as the $45 freebie. I'm gonna order another pack of something tonight and hopefully the stoners over at the tude will get it straight!

on a side note i now have 8 delta 9 labs sativa mix. anyone got any house jacks so i can raise my shit up to run some sativas?


----------



## greenghost420 (May 28, 2013)

i know...i am not interested in the sativa mix!


----------



## HGK420 (May 28, 2013)

it actually doesn't look too bad now that i look it up. the fruit of the gods says "expect 30-50 grahams per plant in an average garden" thats funny but I'm guessing their talking amsterdam gorilla 400 plants in a bedroom garden. small quick plants. The sativa mix is Fruit of the gods or Southern lights, or brainstorm haze. id be down with some FoG or some southern lights!


----------



## RockyMtnMan (May 29, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> it actually doesn't look too bad now that i look it up. the fruit of the gods says "expect 30-50 grahams per plant in an average garden" thats funny but I'm guessing their talking amsterdam gorilla 400 plants in a bedroom garden. small quick plants. The sativa mix is Fruit of the gods or Southern lights, or brainstorm haze. id be down with some FoG or some southern lights!


I also recieved the Delta 9 labs sativa mix. I hate running mystery seeds though. I too read the descriptions and they looked good, but sometimes I feel like these mixed packs are the breeders way of cleaning up old gear, or they screwed up and mixed their seeds. Either way, it doesn't instill a lot of confidence. It could be a selection of the three strains listed, or all five come out one type. 
I figure if they don't know which of the three they put in the pack, what else are they unaware of in their company?
Running gear like that is a lot like running bagseed. It could be kick-ass or you could be wasting four months. Too much risk for me.


----------



## brimck325 (May 29, 2013)

most mixed freebies are beans swept from the floor. ohh yea, swerves a faggot.


----------



## KushKrew (May 29, 2013)

RockyMtnMan said:


> but sometimes I feel like these mixed packs are the breeders way of cleaning up old gear, or they screwed up and mixed their seeds.


Never thought of THAT... Mixed Packs = Stoner Mistakes? The idea is quite funny, would truly suit a pothead's way of life haw haw haw...


----------



## KushKrew (May 29, 2013)

Bxgrower81 said:


> Hey Berad the link is gone but you can google swerve on twitter and look through his twitter feed,u will see where he clearly uses the man's actual name,which is a huge no no, people forget that this shit that we are doing is illegal throughout most of the country,so the community as a whole should take notice,


 Yeah it's finding out about people checking that feed and all that really made it sink in that it's for real. There are just certain things you simply don't do man.


----------



## HGK420 (May 29, 2013)

I mess up labeling my clone ALLLLLL the time. every day i swear lol. so if i were labeling seeds i don't see why i wouldn't fuck up. I bet they just got that feeling "O DAMN did i put fruit of the gods or brainstorm haze in that tote???" "O well fuck it mix it up!!"


----------



## HGK420 (May 30, 2013)

Found my first set of dicks tonight  was only 2 little ones popping right out of the middle of one of the buds. Its developing extremely mutated. Looks like its got really bad heat stress according to a friend but its defiantly not heat stress i gotta wear a flannel in my room most of the time. its got a ton of single bladed leaves developing too its very very strange. but the bud smells SO DANK. i smoked some top shelf chemdog with a friend of mine today and he's someone who can smoke me under the table most days. well my boss hog smells exactly like it did but just has ALOT more of "that smell" like that thc smell or whatever u wanna call it. I can't really blame the dicks on it being CC gear either, i just had some dicks on a critical mass plant from CBD crew so that kinda rules that out in a big way.


P.s. I tore the dicks off and rubbed them all over an under bud on my pointed bud pheno critical mass by CBD crew. i think jack herrer probably rolled in his gave  but it should make for some interesting genetics. mass has the bud structure down pat and hog knows how to branch and whatnot. lets just hope something happens lol.


----------



## Upstate2626 (May 30, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ HGK420- seems we had the same/similar pheno of Boss, I had tons of single bladed leaves and yep - a couple nanners also. Best luck on you cross and I hope the pollen takes for you.


----------



## bundee1 (May 30, 2013)

How appropriate for Swerve a "dick" pheno.


----------



## kindnug (May 30, 2013)

I thought regular beans don't have many hermi...LIES
People who claim Fem. beans are the only ones to have Hermi. can STFU now.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (May 30, 2013)

Yeah.... I have made a few good labeling mistakes. I labeled myself right out of a killer Matanuska mom and ended up with and extra Widow years ago. I few times I have wondered if I mislabeled clones when the next generation comes out different that I remembered? 

Sucks, but it still happens.



HGK420 said:


> I mess up labeling my clone ALLLLLL the time. every day i swear lol. so if i were labeling seeds i don't see why i wouldn't fuck up. I bet they just got that feeling "O DAMN did i put fruit of the gods or brainstorm haze in that tote???" "O well fuck it mix it up!!"


----------



## haulinbass (May 30, 2013)

lol why did my posts on boss get deleted.

mine never threw single blade leaves just big buds and bananas but Im thinking it was my fault. It was a free plant so its all cool. I will say I have two pheonos of alphakronik dawgfather that dont yeild quite as well but the more indica of the two tastes and looks pretty close to the hogg just allot better plant to grow


----------



## themullisk (May 30, 2013)

for the first time I decided to go rogue an put my fresh popd beans into a rock wool cube..... fail! all my tap roots died off wtf. and ofcorse both of my boss hogs and my criticalxsuper silver haze the two I wanted the most SMFH! shoulda stuck with dirt


----------



## 517redeye (May 30, 2013)

what was the final yield i've got a couple freebies from the tude .. i'm currently running the Dinachem @ 34 days there starting to really pack on size and dense as shit


----------



## HGK420 (May 30, 2013)

Idk but if mine don't start to harden up it won't be very much. i found another set of dicks today too so I'm worried my plants in some weird developmental limbo. have you ever seen the CC pics on attitude of their strains, some of them have these weird green nodes on the buds that look like seeds. well mine has these and there is a single hair blowin out of them, its soooo weird. i haven't really grown 1000's of plants or anything but I've seen some plants and I've never seen anything like it.

Its so dank and covered in crystals i know il have an epic batch of hash even if it goes full retard on me. 

This most recent set of dicks was right in the middle of one of the mutations making me think she's about to go debbie does dallas on me  if thats the case bummer but i sure hope not


----------



## HGK420 (May 30, 2013)

heres those green things i spoke of


----------



## bundee1 (May 30, 2013)

seeded????


----------



## kindnug (May 30, 2013)

If your having to pluck nanner on the regular...Don't clone or keep the mother!


----------



## HGK420 (May 30, 2013)

i thought seeded but they got hairs grow out of them?!?!?! idk its weird. my critical mass by CBD crew threw some dicks too so i can't really blame genetics just yet... maybe idk but its a weirdo lol


----------



## calicat (May 30, 2013)

Unfortunately those are maturing seeds in those calyxes. You can feel them and they will feel like beans on your finger tips.


----------



## HGK420 (May 30, 2013)

I've never seen seeds grow hairs tho whats that all about


----------



## themullisk (Jun 1, 2013)

they all do cause the seed grows into the calyx and the hairs fall off


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 1, 2013)

fucker is going full retard!


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 1, 2013)

I snipped a branch off a let her dry a bit early. I'm not super impressed yet. Its definitely chem thats for sure. I had a chernobyl by TGA that taste about identical to this and was a dream to grow. she liked to stretch too and didn't yield very much(why we let her go) but it really taste about the same and was pretty chron.

this girl i think might get turned into a big ole ball of hash I'm afraid. especially if she's seeding up. Decent hash is WAYYYYYYY better then decent bud in my book.

I want to like this stuff and keep it in my grow soooo bad, she grows so vigorously. but its comin up short in a few diff ways. i apologize if my earlier comments made anyone choose to run these beans over one of their favs but who knows maybe u will get a good winner. In this stuffs defense a buddy smoked a "top shelf chemdog" with me the other day and this boss hog is wayyyy better then that was. I have 2 more boss hog beans in the drawer still, IDK if they are gonna get another go yet. might gift them to another patient who doesn't have as many awesome beans as me!


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 1, 2013)

You might try to grow those hermie beans in your next run (after you decontaminate your space). I bet you will find one plant that will stay fem and be fire. If you're into breeding but you might be able to cross a male from your freebies to that one non hermie baby.

So was this your fault, the critical, or swerve?


----------



## Upstate2626 (Jun 1, 2013)

I think it was having high expectations for this strain just like I had.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Jun 1, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> I snipped a branch off a let her dry a bit early. I'm not super impressed yet. Its definitely chem thats for sure. I had a chernobyl by TGA that taste about identical to this and was a dream to grow. she liked to stretch too and didn't yield very much(why we let her go) but it really taste about the same and was pretty chron.
> 
> this girl i think might get turned into a big ole ball of hash I'm afraid. especially if she's seeding up. Decent hash is WAYYYYYYY better then decent bud in my book.
> 
> I want to like this stuff and keep it in my grow soooo bad, she grows so vigorously. but its comin up short in a few diff ways. i apologize if my earlier comments made anyone choose to run these beans over one of their favs but who knows maybe u will get a good winner. In this stuffs defense a buddy smoked a "top shelf chemdog" with me the other day and this boss hog is wayyyy better then that was. I have 2 more boss hog beans in the drawer still, IDK if they are gonna get another go yet. might gift them to another patient who doesn't have as many awesome beans as me!


Sorry to hear that HGK. 
I must have been one of the lucky ones. I am still running it and have the mother I used for the cuttings, in flower now. It really is some great chemy stoney smoke.
After all the stuff I've been hearing about hermies, knowing what I know now, I don't think I would have popped those beans. 
If you have other beans that you know are more stable or relable, I would use them instead.
It's sad that something with such potential for greatness, is more prone to failure than success.
It's like having a kid on a baseball team that hits a homerun whenever he contacts the ball. Unfortunately, he strikes out all the time and has a 180 batting average. It may be cool to see him drive one out of the park, but do you want him on your team?


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Jun 1, 2013)

To use another baseball analogy. 
Babe Ruth was one of the greatest homerun hitters of all time, but he also struck out more than most people in the game at that time. 
Swerve is kinda like that. He may put one outa the park once in awhile, but when the games on the line, I am calling for a pinch hitter!


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 1, 2013)

Babe Ruth is rolling in his grave. 

I think youre thinking of Dave Kingman


----------



## Dankfactory (Jun 1, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> I've never seen seeds grow hairs tho whats that all about


Seeds don't " grow hairs." The calyx grows pistils and the seed forms inside the calyx. Also I think a couple people may have gotten confused by that pic and mistakenly thought it was your pic. It's the pic from Attitudes strain descrip correct? It's not uncommon for those who breed plants to use the photos of seeded buds, since all of their buds are, well seeded..
So just to confirm: what's the latest on your Boss Hogs? Throwing nanners? Wasnt it the cryptest, most legendary strain on the planet a few pages back?


----------



## Upstate2626 (Jun 1, 2013)

RockyMtnMan said:


> Sorry to hear that HGK.
> I must have been one of the lucky ones. I am still running it and have the mother I used for the cuttings, in flower now. It really is some great chemy stoney smoke.
> After all the stuff I've been hearing about hermies, knowing what I know now, I don't think I would have popped those beans.
> If you have other beans that you know are more stable or relable, I would use them instead.
> ...


- aint that the truth, lol- same ideas you have but you worded it better than I did.


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 1, 2013)

Yea thats the picture of Deadhead OG from attitude. a couple of Cali cons pictures have those. i guess i just assumed breeders wouldn't use a beaned up picture since a female flower without beans looks diff then the beaned out versions of themselves

i never claimed it to be anything else than it was. super dank smelling and grows harder then anything I've ever run. its called making sure to give it a fair run and not jump to conclusions like most simple assholes. Being honest ya know.. if it woulda been LA i woulda been saying the whole time how slow and shitty of a grower it was and it better be some fire for me to keep.

My critical mass by CBD crew is throwing nanners too so that puts swerve in the company of those guys so i probably wouldn't use the hermie as an excuse to why swerve sucks. there are plenty of other reasons for that.

All in all its got more potential then the last 20 beans or so I've sprouted. saying that. I've kept several of those 20 beans, and it doesn't look like hog is gonna hang around unless she really turns it around in the next week or so. like Rocky said a home run would of been epic with this one. like the best I've ever seen. grow only that kind of epic. but thats also the seed game its a gamble.

The hash from this i think may end up being some amazing hash. the plant really really really has "that" smell. u guys know the smell. that THC top shelf smell that all the elites share. mind you its not overwhelming but its still there. so i figure with a little "concentration"  we can get it to be overwhelming!

The joint i smoked today of it mind you was an handful of underbuds that i threw on the back of my T5 8bulb setup to dry out quick. 36 hours later Puff puff. so its not even a really fair judge if it just yet. I will say this the stress level of the weirdness of this plant has definitely detracted from my love for it. Almost overnight it went from being a joy to see the progress in the budroom everyday when the light came on to a fear of what i might find when the lights came on. 


P.s. The critical mass is on the other side of the room. a fair distance with a few plants in the medium that didn't get jizzed on yet. I'm feeling its a self pollination. i guess shouldn't we expect it tho, isn't it an S4. does the plant know anything else but self pollination at this point?


----------



## Blazin Purps (Jun 9, 2013)

Here is my Boss Hogg 3 weeks since the flip to 12/12 
 It is easily the hungriest plant in my garden


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Jun 10, 2013)

Like I said earlier in this thread, I must have been lucky because I'm on my second run with clones and it is doing awesome! 
Your plant looks great Blazin Purps. Watch that thing start stacking around week 5. It is a slow starter in bud production, but it fills in the spaces well. as you have probably read, there are 2 phenotypes to be had with this strain. (so far) I prefered the white frostier, more chemy tasting one, but both were rock hard nugs and good strong smoke!

Looks like you topped that one. I have a straight up grow flowering right now. It was the mother, but after requests from people to produce more, I put it into flower. I also have 2 I'm vegging right now that I just topped, so I am interested in how your's yields. 
Nice job!


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Jun 10, 2013)

RockyMtnMan said:


> Like I said earlier in this thread, I must have been lucky because I'm on my second run with clones and it is doing awesome!
> Your plant looks great Blazin Purps. Watch that thing start stacking around week 5. It is a slow starter in bud production, but it fills in the spaces well. as you have probably read, there are 2 phenotypes to be had with this strain. (so far) I prefered the white frostier, more chemy tasting one, but both were rock hard nugs and good strong smoke!
> 
> Looks like you topped that one. I have a straight up grow flowering right now. It was the mother, but after requests from people to produce more, I put it into flower. I also have 2 I'm vegging right now that I just topped, so I am interested in how your's yields.
> Nice job!



Here is my current Boss Hogg. It has been in flower for 30 days. It is gaining steam and throwing out new yellow pistils everyday. Can't wait till day 70!


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 10, 2013)

she's looks beautiful! Mines got maybe a week left she's starting to get dense too. Haven't found any wieners since the original scares either. she might hold on for a big finsih for me after all!


----------



## Blazin Purps (Jun 10, 2013)

RockyMtnMan said:


> Looks like you topped that one. I have a straight up grow flowering right now. It was the mother, but after requests from people to produce more, I put it into flower. I also have 2 I'm vegging right now that I just topped, so I am interested in how your's yields.
> Nice job!


Yeah I topped it and did a little supercropping, this one smells like chem intensely! I will update how it turns out in this thread


----------



## Upstate2626 (Jun 10, 2013)

lol- i got 2 more coming with my last bean order as freebies, gonna try a couple again sooner or later i guess?


----------



## jamesk (Jun 13, 2013)

I popped my two boss hogg freebies (reg) . one came up. But the leaves resemble that of my pepper plants. They do not look like cannabis leaves at all. Is this normal? I've only been growing for about 7 months, and have never seen anything like it before.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 13, 2013)

pics please...


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 14, 2013)

jamesk ya this sucker will give you some weird leaves and growth patterns. i can't even describe mine with pictures lol. i got weird single blade leaves and 3 blade pepper leaves going its really weird!



She's groin hard! I've actually resorted to OVERWATERING by a long shot and just using a lot of H2O2 cause she's so hungry still. i just can't bring myself to go higher then 600 on the ole meter so I've had to just about drown her but she loves it. she's drinks it dry in 36 hours. I'm at day 60ish and i figure i got an extra 10-15 days or so due to size and light restrictions so I'm gonna go hard for probably another 7-10 days then back off on her and see how she comes out.


----------



## stickyfingers1977 (Jun 14, 2013)

ice buds I'd be keeping that pheno and clone the Shit out it haha


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Jun 14, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> jamesk ya this sucker will give you some weird leaves and growth patterns. i can't even describe mine with pictures lol. i got weird single blade leaves and 3 blade pepper leaves going its really weird!
> 
> View attachment 2698658View attachment 2698659View attachment 2698660
> 
> She's groin hard! I've actually resorted to OVERWATERING by a long shot and just using a lot of H2O2 cause she's so hungry still. i just can't bring myself to go higher then 600 on the ole meter so I've had to just about drown her but she loves it. she's drinks it dry in 36 hours. I'm at day 60ish and i figure i got an extra 10-15 days or so due to size and light restrictions so I'm gonna go hard for probably another 7-10 days then back off on her and see how she comes out.


I pulled my two Boss Hoggs at 65 days. I am going to take the one I have in flower now at around 70. (depending on trich color)
I am flowering my first clone as we speak! I have two more clones vegging @ three weeks now. I love this strain. If you can get past the bad rep of Cali Con and other hermie prone problems, you can seriously find a winner. 
Like your Holy Grail Kush, HGK.
I am going to post some pics today of the one I have in flower now. I think it is around 4 weeks in flower now. (have to check my grow log)


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 14, 2013)

I cleaned out the under buds a week ago and hung the 2 biggest branches up that had a joint or 2 hanging on them still. just smoked one...... WOW! ya i think this might be a keeper. I'm going to keep at least 1 going for now so i don't loose her and make sure not to let her get so big before i bloom her in the future.

i got a feeling everyone else is gonna love this one. its not the best I've ever had, my HGK is definitely better, but its really good. definitely worth popping some freebies for.

i still got a week or so on the rest, I'm pretty excited for it now! Like i said for some freebies this its pretty fuckin epic!


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Jun 14, 2013)

Old pic of the first run. This bud was only at 4 weeksIt still beats everything else I have going on. 
It is what inspired me to order ceeds again. 
The Boss Hogg and the CH9's Vintage 2006, both surprised the hell out me. (I am flowering both right now, both from cuttings)
It makes me want to always take at least one cutting from each plant, just in case. 
I am soooo glad I did with the Boss Hoggs.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 15, 2013)

RockyMtnMan said:


> Old pic of the first run. This bud was only at 4 weeksView attachment 2699391It still beats everything else I have going on.
> It is what inspired me to order ceeds again.
> The Boss Hogg and the CH9's Vintage 2006, both surprised the hell out me. (I am flowering both right now, both from cuttings)
> It makes me want to _*always take at least one cutting from each plant, just in case*_.
> I am soooo glad I did with the Boss Hoggs.


Wise words, else regret and sadness will eventually find you


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 15, 2013)

Got to scope her today. she's READY! all fluorescing with a couple ambers here and there. the top is all weird so i think i got some heat stress or something. Im bout tired of picking dicks so its whatever. This sucker developed backwards its very very weird. the bottom buds developed more then the top couple. 

did anyone else's do this?

*edit* I just can't figure it out yet lol i wanna let the couple up top go i think just in case. I've been scoping for the last hour and there are very little amber trichs on the top half of the plant. its way weird, like i said the top main 6 buds or so grew a bunch of strange fingers out of the top and are very strange looking. 

guess she gets a bit of a stay of execution


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 16, 2013)

Maybe foxtails from heat and maybe some reveg?


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 16, 2013)

ya bundee i think so but I'm not sure why. my room is usually below 70 degrees. right around 68.5 or so. The one light over her did get pretty close and i didn't really notice but it was a bit dirty for the first month or so and that was making the glass really really hot. so I'm thinking just being close to the light dried her out and heated her up too much.

any suggestions on what to do? hash the few problem areas? the rest is still gonna be a mongo harvest so i really don't see an issue with doing that.


o and ha3mme8tt Good luck! she's a handful make sure to get her in bloom early if you have any height restrictions!


----------



## Blazin Purps (Jun 16, 2013)

Well My Power went out for two days and when it came back on my AC went out for a day and my house got really hot (its been 110 outside the last several days) and nearly my whole room hermied, The Boss Hogg however only grew one sac and no bananas and now is fine like nothing happened. My whole crop is seeded now (I picked as many sacs and nanners as I could but it was a losing battle) but this was mostly a pheno hunt anyhow so I am still going to finish them and see who I want to keep. I will update the Boss Hogg pic soon but so far I am pretty impressed with it.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 17, 2013)

i had the same outage prob with a blizzard, shit blows dicks!


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 17, 2013)

alright i pulled her out to take down...... got a serious problem... i don't have anywhere near enough filtration  if this is the last you hear of me the stink was too much and it drew in rippers from neighboring counties lol!


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 17, 2013)

damn the re vegged parts are filling out..... should i let it fill those out and just keep battling dicks and hope for no seeds or just take it when the original veg is very very ready?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 17, 2013)

tough call! im battling cutting early to make veg space myself, trying to flower as long as i can but my seedlings are stretching a lil...choices!


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 17, 2013)

i think I'm gonna just take her. i just found a seed seed almost fully developed so i don't wanna have too many of them. i hope i don't already! I've only been able to find one so far but I'm sure there will be a few.


----------



## burgertime2010 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey, I am just about to pull to and am having a weird situation with the veg leaves on this strain only. Have you seen this before on the HGK?


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 18, 2013)

i just looked over the ones i got in veg and they defiantly spiral out new growth. like the leaves come out with a twist big time. maybe some of yours got damaged when they were just forming then the twist got a lot more pronounced?


In other boss hogg news...... IVE OFFICIALLY WRECKED THE NEIGHBORHOOD! My gf just called me from upstairs in a panic like WTF ARE YOU DOING?!?!?!? she's like you woke me up out of a dead sleep and its about to make me SICK!! do something with that!

LOL might have a winner on my hands


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Jun 18, 2013)

HGK, do you have any pics of her right before you chopped her? I am curious which pheno you got. 

I have my Boss Hogg mother 35 days in 12/12 now. no branches thje first 12' up the main stem. She definetly looks like a candelabra. 
I couldn't listen to any more repeated requests, people asking me how many weeks/months till that Boss Hogg came around again!

I have six cuttings, four are babies and two are three weeks vegging now and only a couple inches from going into 12/12. Yeh, they stretch a bit. More than double in height, but they fill the evenly spaced branches with rock hard nuggetry. I got a huge yield the last time. 
The next two spots in the flower room open up in 7-10 days, so it should work out perfectly. I love it when a plan comes together!


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 18, 2013)

now that I'm thinking about it i don't think i did take a pic right before i cut her. if anyones used a 6 layer dry net before with about 3 foot circles maybe 4 foot, i filled 3 and a half layers....... most plants just get there own layer, maybe a little more beyond that, never 3 and 1/2.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Jun 18, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> now that I'm thinking about it i don't think i did take a pic right before i cut her. if anyones used a 6 layer dry net before with about 3 foot circles maybe 4 foot, i filled 3 and a half layers....... most plants just get there own layer, maybe a little more beyond that, never 3 and 1/2.[/QUOTE
> 
> HGK,
> I am excited for you. I got my best yields from the Boss Hoggs.
> I can smell it from here!


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Jun 18, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> now that I'm thinking about it i don't think i did take a pic right before i cut her. if anyones used a 6 layer dry net before with about 3 foot circles maybe 4 foot, i filled 3 and a half layers....... most plants just get there own layer, maybe a little more beyond that, never 3 and 1/2.


I am excited for you. I got my best yields from the Boss Hoggs. 

I can smell it from here!


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks! its definitely a beast when ya get it big. i wanna grow out some smaller ones and see if i can get 4oz or so out of a little guy in a 3 gallon. that would be pretty awesome


----------



## blis84 (Jun 18, 2013)

Just reveg her when she's done if It looks to be a keeper then clone her or you can still clone her 12 days into 12/12 grab yourself a clone king 36 site it clones anything cannabis, tomatoes, basil all perfectly and it's only 70 bucks or so. My cousin has one with some technaflora rootech and anything he puts in there is rooted in 7 days, screened rainwater from the gutter works great no ph adjustment needed


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 18, 2013)

o I've cloned buds on day of harvest before. i got a couple HGK's going right now that were buds. they make fore some interesting plants. takes like 2-4 weeks for roots too then 2-4 weeks for vegetative growth.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Jun 18, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> Thanks! its definitely a beast when ya get it big. i wanna grow out some smaller ones and see if i can get 4oz or so out of a little guy in a 3 gallon. that would be pretty awesome


I got 9.25 oz. off two plants vegged for 4 weeks. I wasn't even trying with this strain. It was a freebie so I vegged it short and threw it into flower with no training, cropping etc. 
Straight up soil grow with T5s.

I now give it the respect it deserves. I am topping one I have in veg now and am going to veg her at least six weeks this time and give it more space, a better spot under the lights, etc...generally treat it like a queen!

I definetly have a whole new respect for freebies.


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 18, 2013)

lol right. check out the "purple dream" on the tude right now as their 46$ dollar freebie. its by grandaddy and its got no info on the page. my best guess is GDP x Blue dream. that sounds pretty amazing to me too lol.


----------



## Galvatron (Jun 18, 2013)

even after all this drama with the boss hogs i really want to give them a go if they were the 40$ freebie at the tude.


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 18, 2013)

Thats what they were when i grabbed them i think. then they were the most expensive one and then settled at the third one now. i got 2 more of them and I'm definitely gonna get them in some paper towel as soon as i cut another plant down. i wanna compare what i got already or a winner male would be cool. i just put another one in bloom that i took the clone at the same time as some HGK clones that won't be ready to go in for another week. and the boss hog went in a week ago. it cruises in veg. id like to hear some Hydro stories on it. i bet someone could cover a table with these and smash out with 14 day veg time


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 20, 2013)

well my shit definitely isn't rock hard. its hard but not dense. very light weight but i got a TON of it. havnt don't my final weigh yet will do that tomorrow. it appears its gonna be really strong. very little plant matter but its dripping in resin and trichs. its very airy and fluffy but its rather solid too, kinda like i took it early. i either got a 12 week pheno or the re veg did something to it i think. got another one going now we will have to see!


----------



## MidwesternGro (Jul 23, 2013)

Boss Hogg bud. Same bud in both pictures. this strain is very potent and has a great taste.


----------



## Blazin Purps (Jul 25, 2013)

Well I finished my first run of Boss Hogg it is curing and it looks good and smells great, very large yield as advertised was a huge feeder and was fairly easy to grow! I will snap some pictures later when I get home.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 25, 2013)

very nice midwestern 

whats yours smell like blazin?


----------



## Blazin Purps (Jul 26, 2013)

Very very strong Chem smell, Even the whole way through drying it hardly smelled grassy cause the Chem was so overpowering.


----------



## gallagad (Jul 28, 2013)

2 seeds both were females, 2 phenos, 1 rock hard indica leaning- very purple if you let it go a week past normal finish. Insane trich coverage to say the least, heavy resin. Smells of the dankest grapes! Just beautiful and the stone is a favorite of many, along with the taste. Keeper no doubt. Other pheno was sativa dominant and nothing great, larger yielder but difficult plant to dial in...Overall not a cali connection fan because of herms, low vigor, etc. But this grape cboss hog pheno is quite special, give it a shot!


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 28, 2013)

damn very nice. makes me wanna pop the other 8 i have sitting in the cooler. i think I'm gonna just too see what else is out there. i got real lucky on the first 2 but who knows sounds like theirs better out there.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Jul 28, 2013)

gallagad said:


> 2 seeds both were females, 2 phenos, 1 rock hard indica leaning- very purple if you let it go a week past normal finish. Insane trich coverage to say the least, heavy resin. Smells of the dankest grapes! Just beautiful and the stone is a favorite of many, along with the taste. Keeper no doubt. Other pheno was sativa dominant and nothing great, larger yielder but difficult plant to dial in...Overall not a cali connection fan because of herms, low vigor, etc. But this grape cboss hog pheno is quite special, give it a shot!
> 
> View attachment 2753374


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Jul 28, 2013)

gallagad said:


> 2 seeds both were females, 2 phenos, 1 rock hard indica leaning- very purple if you let it go a week past normal finish. Insane trich coverage to say the least, heavy resin. Smells of the dankest grapes! Just beautiful and the stone is a favorite of many, along with the taste. Keeper no doubt. Other pheno was sativa dominant and nothing great, larger yielder but difficult plant to dial in...Overall not a cali connection fan because of herms, low vigor, etc. But this grape cboss hog pheno is quite special, give it a shot!
> 
> View attachment 2753374


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 28, 2013)

whats the story on them being considered Reg beans?? aren't they S4's?? how do you make reg beans with a self pollinated plant?


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Jul 28, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> whats the story on them being considered Reg beans?? aren't they S4's?? how do you make reg beans with a self pollinated plant?


 I have been wondering that same thing. 
Anyone out there get any males?
I got two fems from two seeds.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Jul 28, 2013)

Did you notice it is still only a freebie, but CC is pimping a purple Chem now? 
I almost think the Boss Hoggs will never be back, once the freebies run out.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 28, 2013)

boss hogg is a serious plant. il bet he's got one laying around incase it really takes off. if more people would pop their beans i got a feeling it would have a much bigger name with a much higher demand. it would be a great breeder too just to juice up ANYTHING fuely or chemmy. you could double the yield on most top shelf strains without fuckin up the flavors a whole lot. would be silly i think anyway to just let this one go. its that good. swerves been known to make silly decisions from time to time tho so who knows

i almost hope he lets it go as i have a winner mother and a handful of boss hog beans still to pop. would be nice if everyone slept on this one lol.


----------



## gallagad (Jul 28, 2013)

RockyMtnMan said:


> I have been wondering that same thing.
> Anyone out there get any males?
> I got two fems from two seeds.


Two fems from 2 regs as well, although if these were S4's, damn I had some extreme variation. I had a tall Sativa dominant, while most I've seen are the shorter, frostier Indica doms. Hard to say they had anything in common besides the prolific branching and candelabra structure.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Jul 28, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> boss hogg is a serious plant. il bet he's got one laying around incase it really takes off. if more people would pop their beans i got a feeling it would have a much bigger name with a much higher demand. it would be a great breeder too just to juice up ANYTHING fuely or chemmy. you could double the yield on most top shelf strains without fuckin up the flavors a whole lot. would be silly i think anyway to just let this one go. its that good. swerves been known to make silly decisions from time to time tho so who knows
> 
> i almost hope he lets it go as i have a winner mother and a handful of boss hog beans still to pop. would be nice if everyone slept on this one lol.


I have contributed to the mj community and already have seen two of my cuttings in flower by others. It has been let out here in Co. and I am hearing a couple people mentioning smoking it now. I don't know if this a case of "six degrees of separation" and they are smoking my smoke, but I have heard it mentioned twice now, by people I did not directly give it too.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Jul 28, 2013)

gallagad said:


> Two fems from 2 regs as well, although if these were S4's, damn I had some extreme variation. I had a tall Sativa dominant, while most I've seen are the frostier Indica doms.
> 
> View attachment 2753879


I had the same two and thought the mj gods had gifted me with a difficult decision.
I still think back about letting the little frosty one go.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 2, 2013)

was it known by everyone that boss hog is Clone only Chem 91 X chem 91 dom Deadhead OG? i just found that out and it totally back up my choice to pop the other 8 beans i had the other day.

looks like only 6 are gonna make it but o well.

and ya it seems they are f-1's then? or did he breed them down? looks like a duck?


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 2, 2013)

no way! u serious? that would make em a chem91 bx then i believe. why did he say they were a chem4!! fucking lameass... even tho not bad for freebies. also would explain why the good reports vs bad ones. anyone find keepers or just nice plants?


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 2, 2013)

i can't really tell with mine yet. it will knock you off your feet, grows like a fucking monster, smell and flavor are exactly what everyone wants. SUPER fuely with just a hint of some sort of citrus. not lemon or orange or anything in particular. that basic CHEM taste really just on STEROIDS.

i only had the one plant so far but i just popped 6 more so lets hope for some comparisons.

I'm getting this info off the forums so really knows I'm gonna keep digging around but it seems to be a pretty accepted thing.

the one i got is TOP TOP shelf in my book so if its not a good pheno and i find a better one then I'm about to never post again and grow some of the best doja for life hiding in a cave somewhere lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 2, 2013)

i got 4 regs and am gonna try to get more freebies top try to pop a 10 pack+.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 3, 2013)

that will be my total i tried 10 and got 7 so far. i guess the 6 i can't count yet they just went into dirt but they seemed like they had strong tails.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 3, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> was it known by everyone that boss hog is Clone only Chem 91 X chem 91 dom Deadhead OG? i just found that out and it totally back up my choice to pop the other 8 beans i had the other day.
> 
> looks like only 6 are gonna make it but o well.
> 
> and ya it seems they are f-1's then? or did he breed them down? looks like a duck?


huh?
Boss hog to my knowledge is a chem4 og in cross aka chem4og ix not a Chem91 bx unless swerve is switching stories again. But I'm pretty sure the boss hogs and the chem91 bx are 2 seperate crosses.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 3, 2013)

I've bombed all over and at several forums they all talk about how its not a chem 4 and its the chem 91 x deadhead. seems it was known it was this is the early days then it got put on attitude as the chem 4 in cross or whatever.

like all of swerves awesome gear no one has any idea for sure probably not even swerve.

il go get the references but it just seemed pretty well known for a while.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 3, 2013)

seems its thought to be this too (Chem 4 x SFV OG KUSH) x (Chem 4 x SFV OG Kush)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 3, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> I've bombed all over and at several forums they all talk about how its not a chem 4 and its the chem 91 x deadhead. seems it was known it was this is the early days then it got put on attitude as the chem 4 in cross or whatever.
> 
> like all of swerves awesome gear no one has any idea for sure probably not even swerve.
> 
> il go get the references but it just seemed pretty well known for a while.


Please pull links I would like to see about this. This is the first I heard about this and boss hog been in the works using a chem4og mom since '11 from posts on the c.c.forum. To be honest the only way people can tell the difference between the 2 is if they have the 91 and chem4 cut to compare that to the progeny and even so they would need to grow a good amount.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 3, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> seems its thought to be this too (Chem 4 x SFV OG KUSH) x (Chem 4 x SFV OG Kush)


That's what it is a chem4og ix= chem4 xsfv og f1 x chem4xsfv og f2


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 3, 2013)

does that make it an F2 still or F3?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 3, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> does that make it an F2 still or F3?


Neither its a ix. Ix= incross


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 3, 2013)

so why doesn't this effect its filial generation?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 3, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> so why doesn't this effect its filial generation?


I'm not sure but me guessing I would say its a ix1 like bx1,f1 etc since this is the result from a f1 x f2 pairing.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Aug 3, 2013)

All I know is I have the tall sativa one, and I am content. It kicks ass and people wait for it to finish. 
What it's genetics are, I am also confused. 
So far, it beats everything else. 
I have some DNA 91 Krypt in veg 3 weeks along, let's see how they compare. That's supposed to be Chem 91 x Capt. Krypt OG
If I get a male, I will collect and freeze for future experiments. 
What about Krypt Boss?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 3, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> swerves been known to make silly decisions from time to time tho so who knows



http://cheezburger.com/7698527488


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 3, 2013)

^ the little spin move when she was bumping was pretty epic tho i must say


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 3, 2013)

the 91 crypt next to boss hog would be a good idea and comparison.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Aug 3, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> the 91 crypt next to boss hog would be a good idea and comparison.


That's how I feel as well. I have a good representation of the Hogg, I wouldn't be surprised if they are similar.
Like Jilly Bean and the new Tangerine.


----------



## MidwesternGro (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm really glad I took a clone. I might start only growing this strain because everybody loves it. The taste and smell is phenomenal, I wish I knew other growers I could gift cuts to so that it is not lost. I might do a 1000 watt purple boss hogg grow this winter, I should get over 1/2 pound easy.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 3, 2013)

MidwesternGro said:


> I'm really glad I took a clone. I might start only growing this strain because everybody loves it. The taste and smell is phenomenal, I wish I knew other growers I could gift cuts to so that it is not lost. I might do a 1000 watt purple boss hogg grow this winter, I should get over 1/2 pound easy.


more like a pound and a 1/2 easy with a 1k.


----------



## MidwesternGro (Aug 3, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> more like a pound and a 1/2 easy with a 1k.


My bad, used to my 400k grow right now. Boss Hogg and Critical Hog. I can't wait for this winter - 5 plants, scrog, and 1000k hps.

ETA: I'm still refining my methods.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 3, 2013)

MidwesternGro said:


> My bad, used to my 400k grow right now. Boss Hogg and Critical Hog. I can't wait for this winter - 5 plants, scrog, and 1000k hps.


Haha its cool I'm waiting for winter well just these summer months to pass to bring out more light. But with a 1k should be pulling a lb and 1/2 easy.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Aug 3, 2013)

I just put one more in 12/12 yesterday. I now have four Hoggs flowering. Two at 5 weeks, one at 3 weeks and one new in 12/12.
I have a great mother and am keeping a couple going at all times just to keep the people at bay.


----------



## Galvatron (Aug 3, 2013)

I have four of these that I want to run real bad but I just shut down my indoor grow for the summer and it's too late to start them outside, gotta wait till fall/winter to pop em. Hope I get one of the purple phenos.


----------



## Amerikaner (Aug 3, 2013)

Galvatron not sure where your at but could you run them outside and then before the sun sets put them under light inside. You could get in a full veg and harvest before frost starts in a lot of places ... Just an idea. It is a pain in the ass to move shit twice a day though. Your in so cal lol should of read that. Just a few cfls kept like three in a slow veg during the night. Im sure your familiar with this but im just throwing it out there cuz you only wanna do four plants... Cya


----------



## Galvatron (Aug 3, 2013)

Haha yea I'm in southern California no worry about frost but the flowering season has already just begun, all my outdoor plants are preflowering now. If I put the new beans out now it'll basically be 12/12 from seed and won't reach potential. I also have ten plants already going in various phases outside so I can't add four more got my hands full already pollinating, separating and flowering all outdoors in a small back yard. I really want to see what these seeds do though!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 3, 2013)

Galvatron said:


> Haha yea I'm in southern California no worry about frost but the flowering season has already just begun, all my outdoor plants are preflowering now. If I put the new beans out now it'll basically be 12/12 from seed and won't reach potential. I also have ten plants already going in various phases outside so I can't add four more got my hands full already pollinating, separating and flowering all outdoors in a small back yard. I really want to see what these seeds do though!


Nothing sucks like not having the space for your new beans. I managed to squeeze 3 into the tent, already wondering how the hell I'm going to cope with those but hey excitement got the better of me. I just know I'm going to regret it later, either that or... UPGRADE


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 3, 2013)

http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-Grow-Tent---Size-XXL-98-x-55-x-79---Silver-Lined.asp


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 3, 2013)

they are pretty dandy for the price too. they have had some issues with ballasts in the past but I've heard that they honor warrantys pretty good. thats a tent to too no parts to break like a ballast really so they should be good


----------



## Amerikaner (Aug 3, 2013)

We have had some awesome weather down here latley for summer. But what i was saying is use the 12 12 sun or whatever then supplement the difference with cfls inside for four weeks of 24 0 . Then just leave them out to flower in early sept... But if you got your hands busy that would only be a pain in your ass to move around four pots twice a day.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 3, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-Grow-Tent---Size-XXL-98-x-55-x-79---Silver-Lined.asp


 Well that would be one helluva upgrade  I have but a humble little mommy tent, that thing is the BIZNIZ. I would love one, yes. You are spot on, Sir.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 3, 2013)

Amerikaner said:


> We have had some awesome weather down here latley for summer. But what i was saying is use the 12 12 sun or whatever then supplement the difference with cfls inside for four weeks of 24 0 . Then just leave them out to flower in early sept... But if you got your hands busy that would only be a pain in your ass to move around four pots twice a day.


 Hehehe I do the same but I just take a bunch of excess clones out, except by us September is springtime... I get my first crop outdoors by November, they just go into flower early spring 

I've also taken clones out pretty late in summer, works great, but from seed it just won't finish so well. They'll finish at clone size so it would be some expensive bud thinking of the price of seeds...


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 3, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Well that would be one helluva upgrade  I have but a humble little mommy tent, that thing is the BIZNIZ. I would love one, yes. You are spot on, Sir.



the prices there at HTG are about half of the other places I've found except ebay. ebay ya just never know how thin they are gonna be.

Get one of those bad boys with 3 600w and your set for some pro lvl shit


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 3, 2013)

I would just like to come out and say THANK YOU to swerve for boss hog. i bet he doesn't hear that very much. This boss hog really is amazing. I've said it over and over and il keep saying it. I've been down in my room working for the last 5-6 hours and every time i walked by my boss hog thats at 8 weeks i had to stop and admire it. the smell is captivating. its just such an amazing plant

so again i say THANK YOU SWERVE and to everybody else PLANT YA DAMN BOSS HOGS ALREADY. he really did come through on this one. i will admit right now that i put some down before some other beans and they are germing MUCH slower so once again she's got quirks but i think its worth dealing with in the long run!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 3, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> the prices there at HTG are about half of the other places I've found except ebay. ebay ya just never know how thin they are gonna be.
> 
> Get one of those bad boys with 3 600w and your set for some pro lvl shit


 have you tried gotham hydro for tents? Those are priced very good.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 3, 2013)

hell ya those are sick prices. little different sizes so if your gonna get trays be careful but if your just gonna scrog it out its perfect!


----------



## Amerikaner (Aug 3, 2013)

With a tarp and cfls you can grow year round out here most people dont try it though.


----------



## Amerikaner (Aug 3, 2013)

Damn your swaying i considered getting boss maybe i should rethink the blackwater....


----------



## MidwesternGro (Aug 3, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> I would just like to come out and say THANK YOU to swerve for boss hog. i bet he doesn't hear that very much. This boss hog really is amazing. I've said it over and over and il keep saying it. I've been down in my room working for the last 5-6 hours and every time i walked by my boss hog thats at 8 weeks i had to stop and admire it. the smell is captivating. its just such an amazing plant
> 
> so again i say THANK YOU SWERVE and to everybody else PLANT YA DAMN BOSS HOGS ALREADY. he really did come through on this one. i will admit right now that i put some down before some other beans and they are germing MUCH slower so once again she's got quirks but i think its worth dealing with in the long run!


I completely agree, I want to see some more Boss Hogg input. These buds are amazing. Why the hell isn't Swerve offering these beans for sale? They have taste, yield, potency and color - everything you could ask for.


----------



## Amerikaner (Aug 3, 2013)

You can get boss at holistic nursery.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 3, 2013)

buy some.. for sure


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 3, 2013)

i think i might anyone know holistics rep?


----------



## Amerikaner (Aug 3, 2013)

Thinking about it. . . Probably be gone with my luck. They do claim to have it in stock.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 3, 2013)

check these guys out while your at it. http://www.highlifeseedbank.co.uk/Seed-Brands/303-seeds i got some boss hog beans going up against some meltdown right now and these meltdown are some serious growers. first off they gave me 7 instead of 6 cause one looked like it wasn't gonna pop. 7/7 up and looking for light in 72 hours. the ambulance looks intense. fuely goodness with a blast of CBD!


----------



## Amerikaner (Aug 3, 2013)

Holistic is good bro. And they are already in the us so less risky imo. Email them and double check stock. Cali conn is bogo offer... And cash or money order is 20 bucks off credit card sticker price. Figure 100 instead of 120 plus free pack


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 3, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> check these guys out while your at it. http://www.highlifeseedbank.co.uk/Seed-Brands/303-seeds i got some boss hog beans going up against some meltdown right now and these meltdown are some serious growers. first off they gave me 7 instead of 6 cause one looked like it wasn't gonna pop. 7/7 up and looking for light in 72 hours. the ambulance looks intense. fuely goodness with a blast of CBD!


 Looks like some DANK mate... Keep us posted would love a smoke report when you get the Meltdown done  Really looks killer.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 3, 2013)

Amerikaner said:


> Holistic is good bro. And they are already in the us so less risky imo. Email them and double check stock. Cali conn is bogo offer... And cash or money order is 20 bucks off credit card sticker price. Figure 100 instead of 120 plus free pack


thats whats up I'm probably gonna have to get down on that. I've been wanting to get some swerve in my life but not at the going rate. i can dig those prices.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 3, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Looks like some DANK mate... Keep us posted would love a smoke report when you get the Meltdown done  Really looks killer.


o i will. im gonna keep very detailed reports on it for the peeps in MI. its one of the strains i got high hopes that it will spread around. the CBD levels are nice!


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 4, 2013)

all 303s new shit looks great! cant wait to peep the meltdown...


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 4, 2013)

SO CLOSE!!! 12 days left!


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 4, 2013)

oh yea that looks great! hows it smelling...


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 4, 2013)

too dank for its own good. when the power went out for a couple hours the other night with in 20 min it smelled like all the neighborhood skunks just had an orgy in my front yard. skunky fuely labrador poo goodness


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 4, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> View attachment 2762912
> 
> SO CLOSE!!! 12 days left!


 Dude that looks magnificent!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 4, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> too dank for its own good. when the power went out for a couple hours the other night with in 20 min it smelled like all the neighborhood skunks just had an orgy in my front yard. skunky fuely labrador poo goodness


I'm hoping for the German Shepherd pheno


----------



## Amerikaner (Aug 4, 2013)

Boss is in a holistic just talked to dude today... I got no fundage but when i do ...


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 4, 2013)

i just got my official count on the 10 pack. 6/10 made it so far. 1/2 the first time through and ad 5/8 this time. they are definitely going slower then the 303 and the bruce banners they are next too but they look a lot beefier. 

like i said CC has "Quirks" but if you don't go in expecting every single bean to live you will probably be happy with the ones that do. at least one of them anyway.

Good purchase my man.

Is your avatar your cat? if so he's epic!


----------



## MidwesternGro (Aug 5, 2013)

Amerikaner said:


> Boss is in a holistic just talked to dude today... I got no fundage but when i do ...


The description at holistic lists it as a chem4 incross. Does chem4 turn purple during the flowering phase?


----------



## Wicked1 (Aug 5, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> i just got my official count on the 10 pack. 6/10 made it so far. 1/2 the first time through and ad 5/8 this time. they are definitely going slower then the 303 and the bruce banners they are next too but they look a lot beefier.
> 
> like i said CC has "Quirks" but if you don't go in expecting every single bean to live you will probably be happy with the ones that do. at least one of them anyway.
> 
> ...


Oh Gee that is a great fuckin way to go about thinking about it....spend 100+ bucks for 10 seeds and just accept that you got a 50% germ rate or acceptable pheno rate......fuck that.....that is why they suck anymore and I personally would not run their gear again.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 5, 2013)

Wicked1 said:


> Oh Gee that is a great fuckin way to go about thinking about it....spend 100+ bucks for 10 seeds and just accept that you got a 50% germ rate or acceptable pheno rate......fuck that.....that is why they suck anymore and I personally would not run their gear again.


 You won't be shooting your mouth off if you hang around and see what HGK's capable of. He knows what he's doing. He has many reasons to not support CC, trust me we spoke about it in PM's. He did his research and is willing to roll hte dice. From my experience with CC, it IS worth it. 

I got 2 girls out of a ten pack after getting a ten pack of MALES. And you know what? It was WORTH IT. Tahoe is dank as FUCK.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 5, 2013)

damn, how the fuck u get a 10 pack of males!


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Aug 5, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> You won't be shooting your mouth off if you hang around and see what HGK's capable of. He knows what he's doing. He has many reasons to not support CC, trust me we spoke about it in PM's. He did his research and is willing to roll hte dice. From my experience with CC, it IS worth it.
> 
> I got 2 girls out of a ten pack after getting a ten pack of MALES. And you know what? It was WORTH IT. Tahoe is dank as FUCK.


quality wise seems to be what youre speaking. glad you had good rates , but dude lol this is a live run of the seeds. yeah I thought Tahoe was dank as fuck too when I smoked it. so I bought the seeds and got one surviver. whoooooo. CC is whack, swerve is a whack cross eyed French guy with no balls. I respect you very much so do not wish to seem as I am criticizing you. but you do grow extreme quality , as that's what a lot of people focus on . some just want the numbers man, and with that ratio of fem/males in a pack... you get where im trying to come from? ive posted enough about CC so don't care to rant, just as many beans as I popped I should've had more keepers. im very impressed with sin city so far if you want to try any newer breeders ever and have not yet


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 5, 2013)

CoreyATX420 said:


> quality wise seems to be what youre speaking. glad you had good rates , but dude lol this is a live run of the seeds. yeah I thought Tahoe was dank as fuck too when I smoked it. so I bought the seeds and got one surviver. whoooooo. CC is whack, swerve is a whack cross eyed French guy with no balls. I respect you very much so do not wish to seem as I am criticizing you. but you do grow extreme quality , as that's what a lot of people focus on . some just want the numbers man, and with that ratio of fem/males in a pack... you get where im trying to come from? ive posted enough about CC so don't care to rant, just as many beans as I popped I should've had more keepers. im very impressed with sin city so far if you want to try any newer breeders ever and have not yet


if its stability your looking for then by all means run as far away from CC as possible.

CC is the wild fucking west of the seed game. its fast and loose with a pack of CC beans. your chances of finding a winner are low but those winners are UNRIVALED.

and remember try to make yourself happy with your purchase. thats the whole point. if you smoked something CC and really want it then by all means go dig yourself up a winner out of a pile of beans if you can't find a clone.

CC has some of the dankest oiliest greasiest buds hiding behind a mote of BULLSHIT.

If you want some stability go check out pyramid seeds or maybe positronics. some real nice dutch outfits that will give you a pretty stable decently high quality plant.

those stable plants are only gonna accomplish 80% of what some of the more unstable F-1 winners out there will BUT you won't have to sift through a pile of dicks and dead seeds and hay flavored phenos too find them.

its all about what YOUR trying to accomplish. 

boss hog was a freebie i got and just tossed in cause it looked/sounded cool online. little did i know it would completely change my perception of what a seed could become.

sometimes the hardest roads lead to the most rewarding destinations.


----------



## gallagad (Aug 5, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> I would just like to come out and say THANK YOU to swerve for boss hog. i bet he doesn't hear that very much. This boss hog really is amazing. I've said it over and over and il keep saying it. I've been down in my room working for the last 5-6 hours and every time i walked by my boss hog thats at 8 weeks i had to stop and admire it. the smell is captivating. its just such an amazing plant
> 
> so again i say THANK YOU SWERVE and to everybody else PLANT YA DAMN BOSS HOGS ALREADY. he really did come through on this one. i will admit right now that i put some down before some other beans and they are germing MUCH slower so once again she's got quirks but i think its worth dealing with in the long run!


He really did make a special one...the tall Sativa like pheno I let go 11 weeks has a devastating (in a great way) pain relieving, body numbing and stress busting effect. One large toke the other day melted me into my bed, havent had that happen in the longest time, just a supreme relaxed state, could hardly feel my extremeties. I've been bed time smoking it, A+ for late night. Strange thing, the purple more dense indica pheno doesn't have this effect, more cerebral, slightly less poweful.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 6, 2013)

great info hope i get that sativa pheno


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 6, 2013)

im hoping for some of the different phenos this go too. i got one seedling that is taller then the rest by a long shot. its in little inch tall seed flats and its as tall as some other beans that are in red solo cups. pretty crazy. i got the shell off it right away too. il go take a pic gimme a sec.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 6, 2013)

heres what she can become









worth dealing with the quirks IMO


----------



## Galvatron (Aug 6, 2013)

What are you guys pulling per plant and @ what watts? These things look sweet, anyone else think the purp pheno is what the cc purp chem is? And the purple color is from the afghani no. 1 first gen outcrossing?


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 6, 2013)

this one looks like its gonna be a monster. I'm only running 600's and this one got a fresh bulb right as she went into flower. its definitely gonna be my highest yielding plant to date i can already tell. il know for sure in a couple weeks.

i have honestly never seen a plant that grows like this. my first go i had some issues with stress and a lot of the material came out airy. this time not so much. very dense flowers. I've managed to feed this one too. its tenacious and my less is more feeding style doesn't cut it.

I've had to stake it up since week 5 in flower. it pretty well prunes itself too. I'm a big fan of plucking fan leaves to make sure everything gets light but i don't really mess with this one.

I've seen other peoples plants online that have yielded a lot more for less wattage/bucket size but never in my garden have i grown a beast like this current boss hog.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 6, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> this one looks like its gonna be a monster. I'm only running 600's and this one got a fresh bulb right as she went into flower. its definitely gonna be my highest yielding plant to date i can already tell. il know for sure in a couple weeks.
> 
> i have honestly never seen a plant that grows like this. my first go i had some issues with stress and a lot of the material came out airy. this time not so much. very dense flowers. I've managed to feed this one too. its tenacious and my less is more feeding style doesn't cut it.
> 
> ...


I honestly think its the chem4 shining thru the cross. I have a stardawg that I would say has all the same qualities.


----------



## down2grow (Aug 6, 2013)

HGK,

Can we get some full plant shots or full bud shots? Got two of these as freebies as well, just want to see the structure of the plant. Thanks bro!

D2G


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 6, 2013)

il get them tonight when the lights kick on. she's leaning all over the place right now cause she's only a couple days from harvest but you will get the idea.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 7, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> if its stability your looking for then by all means run as far away from CC as possible.
> 
> CC is the wild fucking west of the seed game. its fast and loose with a pack of CC beans. your chances of finding a winner are low but those winners are UNRIVALED.
> 
> ...


Which is much better than having a bunch of mediocre beans hiding behind some staunch supporters if you ask me  I think I will continue rolling the dice on them too. You KNOW what you're in for, so go into it prepared!


----------



## Blazin Purps (Aug 7, 2013)

I weighed out my harvest and got 103 grams from a little over 1 month veg from seed. I have another cut of it 3 weeks into flower from a 1 month veg from clone and it is so much bigger I cannot even begin to guess how much it will yield. Will post up a pic tonight


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 7, 2013)

its got the chem triangle buds for sure


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 7, 2013)

This thread is making me want beans I can't have... Dammit. I thought only Bodhi would do that to me.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 7, 2013)

u can get em at holistic!


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 7, 2013)

thad be weird tho. holistic is outa cali. you would be ordering from cali to you.... way weird


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 7, 2013)

i wanna jump on board with holistic but someone said they pulled a switcheroo, im hesitant! buy one get one free is almost too good to be true! but if they were legit i want the headband, gsc, blue dream, more bubba, julius cesar, deadhead, jedi kush, the larry, original sour deez, and the sfv og that just won a cup. i find it real weird that the sfv og just won a cup in like feb and isnt sold. shady? lol


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 7, 2013)

it seems to me like its a business run by a heavy duty stoner. i heard about the switcheroo and i haven't really seen proof or anything people just keep saying they heard about it. the buy one get one seems pretty too good to be true but they also only sell a couple strains. maybe they got really good deals on these couple? boss hog is a freebie at the tude so who knows.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 7, 2013)

i heard it was a breeder that stopped going thru them for said reason.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 7, 2013)

oooo thats a whole new animal. il do some digging and see what the deal was.


----------



## Blazin Purps (Aug 7, 2013)

Here is my Boss Hogg at a little over a month Veg from clone and about 3 weeks into flowering


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 7, 2013)

very nice! i cant keep mine green for very long she wants too much food!


----------



## Galvatron (Aug 8, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> it seems to me like its a business run by a heavy duty stoner. i heard about the switcheroo and i haven't really seen proof or anything people just keep saying they heard about it. the buy one get one seems pretty too good to be true but they also only sell a couple strains. maybe they got really good deals on these couple? boss hog is a freebie at the tude so who knows.


That's the main problem I have with our industry, everyones stoned out of their minds lol even the dudes doing the thc testing. Nothing follows the scientific method which leaves all results open to doubt.


----------



## MidwesternGro (Aug 8, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> very nice! i cant keep mine green for very long she wants too much food!


Mine need a ton of water. 5 gallon pots and I still need to drench them every two days and feed at least once a week.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 8, 2013)

ya mine definitely drinks wayyy faster then the other girls in my room.

im flushing her next to a Holy grail kush and the boss hog drinks 3 buckets when the holy grail drinks 2. she's a thirsty one.


----------



## Blazin Purps (Aug 8, 2013)

Same experience here she drinks and eats so much!


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 8, 2013)

anyone get the creepy feeling like these cali conn threads are being watched?!! swerve peeking thru the windows n shit....


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Aug 8, 2013)

haha, you know he is.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 8, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> anyone get the creepy feeling like these cali conn threads are being watched?!! swerve peeking thru the windows n shit....


Lofl.. yep its being watched alright make an outrageous false claim he'll be here lickity split but the truth hurts.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Aug 8, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lofl.. yep its being watched alright make an outrageous false claim he'll be here lickity split but the truth hurts.


hahahaha, you know you aint lying! 

i remember i had intentions on picking up a couple of packs of cc gear awhile back, so i went to ask him to get some info on said x's and dude would not respond to me at all. like 5 days later i am searching through the new post section, while still waiting for his response, and stumbled on a thread in regards to feedback on cc strains. to my surprise all i seen was him going back and forth for those 5 day having a war of words with everyone that had nothing but negative shit to say about him and his company.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 8, 2013)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> hahahaha, you know you aint lying!
> 
> i remember i had intentions on picking up a couple of packs of cc gear awhile back, so i went to ask him to get some info on said x's and dude would not respond to me at all. like 5 days later i am searching through the new post section, while still waiting for his response, and stumbled on a thread in regards to feedback on cc strains. to my surprise all i seen was him going back and forth for those 5 day having a war of words with everyone that had nothing but negative shit to say about him and his company.


 Yeah that thread was FUN lol... He really should just keep a low profile and let his genetics speak FOR him. This thread is a case in point. Long as he doesn't come screaming calling bullshit instead of engaging in a grown-up conversation, his genetics will give him a good reputation. 

Look at what guys like me and HGK are SAYING. Nevermind the bollocks, the keepers we found are here to stay with us for long time. Matter of fact, I might just order two packs of the DeadHead OG. Long as he doesn't come ruin it by actually opening his mouth that is.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Aug 8, 2013)

haha, i know what you mean. and congrats to you all that found what you guys were looking for.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 8, 2013)

just pulled her out at 9 weeks 2 days. its so funky its nuts. she's got a couple bannanners too. thats what made me take her. she's still swelling day by day and i bet coulda used another week.

Its definitely gonna be tough to find something that i would rather grow over it in the same category.

If i found something with the same skunky chem profile that grew like it did id be all over it but jesus its funky and vigorous, idk if its possible lol.

it still kinda stings that i went 5/10 germ rate. and the 4 sprouts i got right now are all over the place. one isn't even an inch tall but is the same developmentally as the other 3 which one is wayyyy too tall and the other 2 cant barely keep themselves standing up. they seem thin. 

i guess like I've said you just gotta go into it expecting it to go bad and when it goes good you can be pleasantly surprised.

cant by the hype. its literally like the lottery. if you expected every lottery ticket you bought to be the winner you would be very disappointed often.

same with CC. if you expect a good showing then you will probably get burned.

Honestly CC has something that I've just not been able to find a lot of the time in other strains.

just think about your weed smoking career. you probably remember the first time you had some CC.

Im bout to run 10 or so other seed companies and I'm going to actively try to find something to replace the boss hog but if not she's gonna get the lions share of my room this winter. it would be just a flat out stupid move not to give it the respect it deserves. 50% more yields of top top shelf over other strains grown same way. just a plain stupid move to not grow a boat load.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 8, 2013)

A couple shots before i put the testerosa to her.

get to test out my new awesome trimmer tonight. I'm stoked!


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 8, 2013)

The testerosa!


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 8, 2013)

yo, if you guys aren't using one of these things your still in the stone age.

I'm finished with that boss hog.

2 hours for a scissor close trim on a VERY LARGE plant. very leafy sumbitch too.

thats twice as fast as normal for me. I'm in love


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 8, 2013)

first half hour was a little tricky but then you figure out there is a handful of techniques on how to use it and you figure out when and where to use the different techniques.

once i got the hang of it, i was fuckin flyin!


----------



## Galvatron (Aug 8, 2013)

any pics of the buds trimmed with that?


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 8, 2013)

It definitely isn't perfect but for the modern medical market its just right. 

you could get it perfect tho by spending a little more time on it. i was just in a major hurry.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Aug 8, 2013)

How much is that trimmer?


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 8, 2013)

i got the 2 pack. it was under 400 bucks. i gifted the other one to someone for their birthday.

a single one was like 285 if i remember correctly

completely worth it


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 8, 2013)

dude! what a friend indeed,gifting those skizzors! also, in that 1st pic, theres a pubic on that nuggski...lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 8, 2013)

tried reppin you for the cool gift...


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks!

i gifted it too a caregiver i know who's got bad arthritis. she's got a killer green thumb too, she just dreaded trim time.

not any more!

and the thats wayyy to straight to be a pube lol!


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 8, 2013)

hahahha hahahaha


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Aug 9, 2013)

You'd think my cat was growing in some of my pics. lol I actually don't run the vacuum with the carpet rollers on any more. I only use a shop vac now.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 9, 2013)

I got a cat too, damn mofucka gets hair everywhere...


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 9, 2013)

rockymtnman, your cat is a lot bigger then mine.... lol

She's a dick for sure with the shedding an all.

I've found bailing twine and pine needles in tree before i guess i don't feel too bad lol.


----------



## HankDank (Aug 9, 2013)

Glad I found this thread, I didnt make it all the way though but I did get to the part where your boss hogg went hermi, did it turn out pretty bad or what? Make good hash out of her? I have two of these beans and I was thinking about growing soon, but now that your's went retard im wondering if I should just plant these outdoors next season or even bother at all..


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 9, 2013)

keep reading hank she's one of my best. she got heat stressed that round


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 9, 2013)

i went on a quest contacting people and managed to collect 8 more to plant 

check out the most recent one i harvest a couple days ago only found 5-6 bannaners


----------



## HankDank (Aug 10, 2013)

oh ok sweet, I'll go back and keep reading then! Thanks for giving me hope. I'll sprout them as soon as I get my new grow space and lights setup, as big as these babies look to get its probably smart to wait. Either that or veg them indoors later into march/april and get em outdoors next year.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Aug 10, 2013)

HankDank said:


> Glad I found this thread, I didnt make it all the way though but I did get to the part where your boss hogg went hermi, did it turn out pretty bad or what? Make good hash out of her? I have two of these beans and I was thinking about growing soon, but now that your's went retard im wondering if I should just plant these outdoors next season or even bother at all..


I think it's a matter of luck. I am on my 3rd round from clones and I haven't seen a nanner yet. I was paranoid the first grow from seed. I hawkeyed that plant daily for weeks waiting for something to go wrong, but all I got was a bud making monster! Funky fuel dense heavy buds with an excellent kick!


----------



## HankDank (Aug 10, 2013)

glad I read on, those came out looking GREAT! 
How did the cross pollination go from the nanner you spread on the underside of your other plant?


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 10, 2013)

i didn't find anything heh. i was hoping for a bean or 2. i got some colloidal silver and i plan i doing some HGK crosses eventually. we all have our "Plans" lol.

i got 4 more boss hog seeds that i just planted in buckets today. i attempted to germ 8 so 50% overall germ rate. expect that. its a beast of a strain tho, if you find one of the winners. those bay dream freebies are killer too if your sitting on any of those.


----------



## HankDank (Aug 10, 2013)

All ive got at the moment is Violator Kush, Boss Hogg, GigaBud, CH9 Sativa House Mix - whatever the hell that is , Vintage 2006, and Jack Diesel


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 10, 2013)

that sativa house mix has "southern lights" in it. NYCDiesel x Sensi Star. i got 4 packs of those il pop eventually hopefully to find one of those.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 10, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> that sativa house mix has "southern lights" in it. NYCDiesel x Sensi Star. i got 4 packs of those il pop eventually hopefully to find one of those.


 OMG, I've never heard of Southern Lights... Sensi Star x NYCD, my oldschool and newschool favourites married to each other!!!! I WANT THEIR BABIES!!! 

HGK, you just got me so fucking excited I can run around the block. YESSSSSSSSSS.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 10, 2013)

she's a beauty https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/delta-9-labs-seeds-southern-lights-aka-white-star/prod_434.html


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Aug 10, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> that sativa house mix has "southern lights" in it. NYCDiesel x Sensi Star. i got 4 packs of those il pop eventually hopefully to find one of those.


shit, definitely let us know whenever you do get around to the southern lights. that has been on my list for a long time, but just couldn't find myself picking any up due to lack of grow reports from that company in totality.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 10, 2013)

clicked on that link and noticed a bunch of new delta 9 strains...interesting! they have reversed a chemdawg they are working with


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 10, 2013)

i would try most of their strain...maybe all. i love a great sativa. they have a kopestetic kush a sfv og x chemdawg, sounds good but is it good?!!


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 10, 2013)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> shit, definitely let us know whenever you do get around to the southern lights. that has been on my list for a long time, but just couldn't find myself picking any up due to lack of grow reports from that company in totality.


i haven't managed a whole lot of info from them except a delta 9 of some sorts that works in colorado and they are working with some fire. it sounds like they are connected like reserva privada/DNA but idk.

i almost wish they suck cause if they don't i got like 7 more strains to run.....


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Aug 10, 2013)

i think i read that somewhere and i believe Ed said they weren't affiliated (i am not 100% sure of this) with the place you speak of. however, it does kind of explain how they acquire some of their recent genetics, so you could be spot on about their affiliation with the colo disp.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 11, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> she's a beauty https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/delta-9-labs-seeds-southern-lights-aka-white-star/prod_434.html


 Using a verified Soma cut for the Diesel. BADASS. It can only be a fucking GORGEOUS plant.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 11, 2013)

...but people ALWAYS show Diesel strains off the wrong way in pics. To appreciate what the bud really does you have to go for a full profile shot, not just tops. Always looks like less than what it is in promo pics.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 11, 2013)

boss hog is available for purchase at attitude finally https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cali-connection-seeds-boss-hogg/prod_3890.html

and they are feminized....... man just when i think i know what the fuck is going on lol.

scio me nescire!


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 11, 2013)

lol i thought they were regs...what happened?


----------



## HankDank (Aug 11, 2013)

Id love to get some of that southern lights as well but it also could be Fruit of the Gods, or Brainstorm Haze..if we sprout these beans how will we truely know which strain it is?


----------



## HankDank (Aug 11, 2013)

Id love to sprout a FOTG girl and a BH male and breed them and make Brain Fruit or God Storm lol


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 11, 2013)

they all have pretty different traits. i feel like id be able to figure it out. all 3 of them are pretty awesome really so just find a winner and roll with it.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 11, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> lol i thought they were regs...what happened?


IDK, this got me thinking.

HOW exactly do you make feminized and regular beans of the same strain.

you can go the Self route for feminized or you could dig out 2 really nice wining females. 

for regular you would have to get a male and then what. use one of the 2 original female moms? or use one of the offspring of the 2?

i guess my question is wouldn't it create more/less stability?

aren't they different filial generations technically?

am i asking to many questions lol? I've been accused of that before.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 11, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> IDK, this got me thinking.
> 
> HOW exactly do you make feminized and regular beans of the same strain.i
> 
> ...


To make FEMS of the same strain can do it 2 ways.
1. Fem a clone from the offspring. Like a selected chem4og female reversed to itself.
2. Take the parents of the cross and reverse one to the other chem4 x sfv og fem=chem4 og FEMS.

Now this just has me thinking because I remember the horror with the chem4og FEMS which swerve said was a mixup of packaging regs and were pulled lmao


----------



## HankDank (Aug 11, 2013)

Well im definitely still a bit of a noob grower then im not afraid to admit. I've been growing without pause since 2011 and I still have a hard time physically telling one strain apart from another aside from is it an indica or sativa.


----------



## Galvatron (Aug 11, 2013)

Yea the fems are a selected regular boss hog female reversed into itself or another selected boss hog. The regsaalmost always have the sfv f4-5 male in the lineage which means it includes a small percentage of the afghan no. 1 as well.

All his regs and fems are like this, it means while both are marketed as the same, theyre genetic make up are slightly different.


----------



## DesertStar (Aug 11, 2013)

I two got some boss hogg as a free bee got on one in day 35 of flower and just noticed what look like seeds but no nanners so well see I'll be keeping an eye on it on an upside it grew petty fast noticed a good doubble if not triple in size after the flip and is frost with goofball size buds


----------



## murdergrow (Aug 11, 2013)

HankDank said:


> All ive got at the moment is Violator Kush, Boss Hogg, GigaBud, CH9 Sativa House Mix - whatever the hell that is , Vintage 2006, and Jack Diesel


Did you get the Boss Hogg and Gigabud as freebies or did you choose these strains? ive got both of those in flower right now. got them from a friend and i think its funny that we both have both of these semi-obscure strains.

the boss hogg smells kinda hashy and the gigabud smells super super sweet. theyre only like 3 or 4 weeks into flower but ill try and get some pics up when the lights come back on


----------



## murdergrow (Aug 11, 2013)

just noticed that the tude has both gigabud(fem) and boss hogg(reg) as freebies. i bet thats where the dude i got the clones from got them. id ask him if he got his this way but hes taking a break from growing and biking around the country for the month of august.


----------



## Blazin Purps (Aug 12, 2013)

On my second round of Boss Hogg and its looking great very frosty and smells intense but I am getting some packs of nanners at only 4 weeks this round so I trashed it last night. I got a few at the end of the last round(or at least only noticed it at the end) which I didnt mind too much. I may pop more beans of it in the future and see if there is a more stable pheno but I have way too many other strains I am waiting to get to and I am only growing for personals so even though the yield is giant and the buds are very good it is not worth it for me. I could imagine putting up with it if I was a commercial grower and I had a slightly more stable pheno.


----------



## HankDank (Aug 12, 2013)

murdergrow said:


> Did you get the Boss Hogg and Gigabud as freebies or did you choose these strains? ive got both of those in flower right now. got them from a friend and i think its funny that we both have both of these semi-obscure strains.
> 
> the boss hogg smells kinda hashy and the gigabud smells super super sweet. theyre only like 3 or 4 weeks into flower but ill try and get some pics up when the lights come back on


Yessir I got these as part of the 2012 Xmas Promo from attitude.


----------



## DesertStar (Aug 12, 2013)

here's my boss hog at week 5 just noticed the seeds in the bud no nanners


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 12, 2013)

sucks about the seeds, are they everywhere or just localized?


----------



## DesertStar (Aug 12, 2013)

A little here and there might finish it out make hash out of her. Will a seeded plant produce male pollen though our should I pull he now


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 12, 2013)

DesertStar said:


> A little here and there might finish it out make hash out of her. Will a seeded plant produce male pollen though our should I pull he now


that plant is seeded from what? I would check every girl for manners and find he culprit unless your boss hog had a immaculate conception lol.
More than likely if she is seeded a lot then pollen is looses somewhere spray down the space with water to kill off rogue pollen.

If you can't find nanners then finish her out. You will prob find nanners inside the buds.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 12, 2013)

ya as mine dried up i found 2 or 3 nanners that i couldn't see before. the structure on hog makes it perfect for hiding nanners.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 12, 2013)

perfect for hiding nanners....should be included in the description lol im still gonna run em fuck it!


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 12, 2013)

lol ya its not gonna discourage me from my other ones. i only found 5 or 6 really juvenile nanners.

they were tucked it tighter then a bug in a rug too so probably woulda just jizzed all over themselves.


----------



## Blazin Purps (Aug 12, 2013)

Dabbing on some Boss Hogg bho from my first harvest and its very potent I will be sad when its gone! This one was so close to a winner for me, everything about it was amazing except for the dicks. I hope others find more stable phenos and I would be a lot more tempted to pop the 6 I have left. Good Luck to everyone I hope some good phenos pop up! Edit: Wanted to add I only popped two beans as I am sure a lot of others did and 1 made it so I got what I got and for all I know I got a bad pheno so I didnt want to seem like I was hating on the strain just posting my experience to add to everyone else experience so we can all compare. Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## DesertStar (Aug 12, 2013)

Yah no nanners are showing what so ever I seriously doubt I have a pollen problem ever other girl is buds no sings of seeds my only thought is I spray with DM reverse that could have helped the boss hog not herm as bad who knows I'm com flush he out and hash her out


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 12, 2013)

it would be a killer hash plant. great flavor a yield i bet.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 16, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> that plant is seeded from what? I would check every girl for manners and find he culprit unless your boss hog had a immaculate conception lol.
> More than likely if she is seeded a lot then pollen is looses somewhere spray down the space with water to kill off rogue pollen.
> 
> If you can't find nanners then finish her out. You will prob find nanners inside the buds.


 Hey don't joke about that... It tripped me out bigtime once, I got a SINGLE seed on ONE of my Diesel plants. Waaaaaaay down at the bottom in one of those tiny little popcorn nugs. Did I spend a lot of time looking for nanners! I was going ape, using a magnifying glass and later even a 20x loupe. Checked every single plant inside and out. Kept at it till harvest which was a few weeks later, constantly paranoid I am missing the male bananas somewhere and it's all going to get ruined.
I checked the Diesel, the Cheese (was suspect no1, Fantaseeds Cheese), the Critical, the Widow, the OGK, over and over and over... Never found any, and never got more than that one seed either. 
Really, really, really tripped me out for a whole month there. I could notice the bean i there because it was ONE calyx looking really fat where those around it were normal size and I have seeded plants before so it was pretty obvious. Biggest ganja seed I've ever seen. I decided to plant it a while ago, curious to see what comes out kinda thing. 
It was a boy. No herm pollen, just one little grain flying in from somewhere lord alone knows where or how, and stuck itself on one of the deepest buds low down on the plant. Little bastard.


----------



## murdergrow (Aug 17, 2013)

BH day 40

no gonads or seeds, but maybe a little premature fading


----------



## murdergrow (Aug 17, 2013)

anyone have a purple pheno of Boss Hogg? i know a dude who has one that purpled on its own, no low temps involved(he actually struggles w high temps in the summer)

EDIT: maybe i should have finished reading this thread before asking questions(good advice to lots of other people on this board too in regards to long threads too). found some pics and discussion on the purple pheno


----------



## MidwesternGro (Aug 17, 2013)

murdergrow said:


> anyone have a purple pheno of Boss Hogg? i know a dude who has one that purpled on its own, no low temps involved(he actually struggles w high temps in the summer)
> 
> EDIT: maybe i should have finished reading this thread before asking questions(good advice to lots of other people on this board too in regards to long threads too). found some pics and discussion on the purple pheno


I have a purple pheno. It finishes in about eight weeks and starts to flower really quickly when put into 12/12. It needs lots of cal/mag, eats like a pig, and needs tons of water. It produces some really, really great bud. I'm glad I took a cutting.

No nanners, either.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 17, 2013)

ya that early fading might be mag murder. mine was doing that bad but i just gave her a handful of epsom salts and it slowed down the yellowing.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 18, 2013)

Yeah I just discussed this in another thread too, more and more plants seem to be VERY Mg hungry. The Tahoe also no exception, she eats it like a piggy for sure.


----------



## DesertStar (Aug 18, 2013)

How early to early to harvest if ur using her just for extracts mines at day 45. I'm pulling her early because of seeds purely and worried about my room geting all pollinated


----------



## MidwesternGro (Nov 9, 2013)

I read on another forum's thread that the pedigree of Boss Hogg is the following:

(Chem 4 x SFV OG KUSH) x (Chem 4 x SFV OG Kush)

Is the lemony scent and smooth taste a Chem 4 characteristic or SFV OG Kush characteristic? I'm interested in more crosses like this.


----------



## HGK420 (Nov 9, 2013)

chem is kinda lemony... i guess I've never had chem 4 on its own. SFV has a bit of a lemon funk to it. kinda fuely lemon like the boss hog.


----------



## dakineog (Nov 9, 2013)

first time ordering seeds i got the freebies boss hog also purple dream and blue thai all were worthy of keeping for mothers especially the boss hog but she hermed so did the purple dream everything around them includeing the goji og i ordered seeded darn this is the very first time ive ever grew flowers with seeds in them i also notised 2 boss hogg phenotypes 1 fast finishing extra crystaly nice smell decent yeild and the other boss similar but later finishing with fater spear buds all in all hermies are freaking scary good luck


----------



## Bxgrower81 (Nov 10, 2013)

Swirl has been on twitter a lot talking about led's he uses nowadays, he must be getting paid to help market those lights or something


----------



## Hlusaf (Dec 5, 2013)

Got a couple boss hoggs regulars running, 24 days from seed. 1 is a male...fugg!!! The other TBD...the male is a chemy stinker, so....damnit all! Maybe the other will behave properly...


----------



## Thecouchlock (Dec 6, 2013)

MidwesternGro said:


> I read on another forum's thread that the pedigree of Boss Hogg is the following:
> 
> (Chem 4 x SFV OG KUSH) x (Chem 4 x SFV OG Kush)
> 
> Is the lemony scent and smooth taste a Chem 4 characteristic or SFV OG Kush characteristic? I'm interested in more crosses like this.


You can be curious, but please be cautious the boss hog was the only hermie in my room this round.


----------



## calicat (Dec 6, 2013)

MidwesternGro said:


> I read on another forum's thread that the pedigree of Boss Hogg is the following:
> 
> (Chem 4 x SFV OG KUSH) x (Chem 4 x SFV OG Kush)
> 
> Is the lemony scent and smooth taste a Chem 4 characteristic or SFV OG Kush characteristic? I'm interested in more crosses like this.


The lemon pledge scent is typical of the SFV OGK. Smoothness is associated more often times to chem 4.


----------



## Hlusaf (Dec 13, 2013)

Both of the Boss Hoggs are male...so no more CC until Green Crack. One freebie, so need to make it count.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 14, 2013)

Damn both male, fucking aye!


----------



## Hlusaf (Dec 14, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> Damn both male, fucking aye!


Guess that is the name of the game sometimes...wish everybody the best of luck on the Boss Hogg.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Dec 14, 2013)

Hlusaf said:


> Guess that is the name of the game sometimes...wish everybody the best of luck on the Boss Hogg.


It is luck if they don't get a hermie, Skill if they get some kill.


----------



## brek (Dec 14, 2013)

Boss Hogg: The only 2 seeds out of 46 that DID NOT GERM.

Thank god they were freebies and I've still never given my money to Captain Douchenheimer (swerve)


----------



## backonthereef (Jan 14, 2014)

My boss hogg is pushing 67 days ...... huge plant with golf ball sized buds that stink like lemon zest and skunk. No purple but it's going into the keeper cabinet until I'm through the second half of my selection process


----------



## backonthereef (Jan 15, 2014)

Here she is.....


----------



## Thecouchlock (Jan 15, 2014)

Can't say that is a bad lookin piggy


----------



## backonthereef (Jan 16, 2014)

Better pics.... 69 days. Citrus sour skunky smells... not be bad for a freebie.


----------



## MidwesternGro (Jan 16, 2014)

backonthereef said:


> Better pics.... 69 days. Citrus sour skunky smells... not be bad for a freebie.


Nice trichomes on that lady.


----------



## backonthereef (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks midwest. Been eyeing this forum for last 3 months. Boss hogg is legit. I grew along with phantom cookies... deep purple ... diesel and jv-86. Boss hogg may be the best of the bunch. Next cycle I got sin city and emerald triangle seeds on deck


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Jan 31, 2014)

Boss Hogg

68 days flower, vegged for 35 days, 3 gallon grow bag, fed organic nutes, used LED's........trichs are not Amber, looks like she needs another week.....!


----------



## MidwesternGro (Jan 31, 2014)

FoUhCiKo said:


> Boss Hogg
> 
> 68 days flower, vegged for 35 days, 3 gallon grow bag, fed organic nutes, used LED's........trichs are not Amber, looks like she needs another week.....!


Is that flower time from initiating 12/12 or when you first noticed flowers forming after initiating 12/12? Nice and frosty, btw.


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Feb 3, 2014)

MidwesternGro said:


> Is that flower time from initiating 12/12 or when you first noticed flowers forming after initiating 12/12? Nice and frosty, btw.


That was from switching to 12/12........I chopped her on day 70, she is making the whole house stink.......! Trichs are all cloudy, but, she coulda gone another week........when she is dry and close to being cured, I will give a smoke report. I normally veg for 42-49 days......was trying to push her along and see what I could yield with the 3 gallon.

And yeah, she is frosty......and stinky! Like armpit, old gym shorts, feet, bad breath, ass, vag, and skunk.....with a touch of citrus! Smells of fruit and flowers when touched.......!

FoUhCiKo!


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 3, 2014)

Like that description!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 3, 2014)

fouhciko said:


> boss hogg
> 
> 68 days flower, vegged for 35 days, 3 gallon grow bag, fed organic nutes, used led's........trichs are not amber, looks like she needs another week.....!


go blue!


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks Ghost.....! I try to tell it like it is......!

Smoke report in a week......no herms, easy to grow, decent yield for a smaller pot......!

*F*o*U*h*C*i*K*&#8203;o!


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Feb 4, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> go blue!


Yes my friend......I, will.......GO BLUE! Too bad we don't play the Buckets in A2 this year, of course........guess I'll just have to get tix for the rematch with Sparty.........! 


*F*o*U*h*C*i*K*&#8203;o!


----------



## spunion (Feb 4, 2014)

Damn I kinda want to give this one a run. Not sure if I'd like Boss Hogg or the Chem 4 OG more. Chem #4 is one of my all time favorite strains, right up there with Pre-98 Bubba.


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Feb 7, 2014)

spunion said:


> Damn I kinda want to give this one a run. Not sure if I'd like Boss Hogg or the Chem 4 OG more. Chem #4 is one of my all time favorite strains, right up there with Pre-98 Bubba.


I think my Boss is Tahoe Dom......it is potent, taste is more Tahoe than Chem 4, but I have only grown two from seed, so......! I grew 4 of the P 98 Bubba from seed, taste was excellent, yield good, potency ok, no Herms.......1 had a sweet fruity taste to it, 2 were chemmy, and the fourth was more Affie. 
Maybe that chemmy tasting pheno of P98 Bubba is out there.......good luck, hope you find some keepers!

*F*o*U*h*C*i*K*&#8203;o!


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 7, 2014)

when u say u had a p98 bubba that was affy, can u describe the flav/taste with that one?


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Feb 11, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> when u say u had a p98 bubba that was affy, can u describe the flav/taste with that one?


Hey, what's up ghost......? That plant had the least flavor of the 4........kinda oily/buttery with a hashy taste. It was the smallest yielder, and had spear shaped buds as opposed to rounder buds. Potency was the same across all 4 plants......!

I know your a fan of the P98 Bubbba........the best plant had a berry-like taste along with the choco/coffee/chem. I think it is what they refer to as "Katsu" Bubba. I want to run Rare Dankness Bubbas Trainwreck Haze.......try to up the yield and head effect of the Bubba. 

Good Growing my friend!

FoUhCiKo!


----------



## Sativasfied (Feb 11, 2014)

Just found some crappy phone pics from last year so decided to share.

Popped 4 regulars ended up with one female. Candelabra like structure, good vigor, loud plant, grown organic rols in 10# smartpots with medium to good yield. First run I found some bananas 50 days in with a small amount of premature seeds in the finished product. If I remember she came down around day 67. Strong and clean, great pronounced taste smoke, great early day choice. 

In the past having had seed plants herm lightly, and then have their clones show no intersex traits, I decided to run it again. I liked the way it grew so I dedicated a whole side of a 600w vertical stadium to it, and as expected it was a great pick to do so. Until 20 days into flower and I found a whole lot of sacs growing on all of them. Bummer. They never grew as well nor were as happy as the seed mom run. 

Only plant out of a dozen strains in the room to herm. Doubt I will ever get around to popping the rest of my Boss Hogg tude freebies, but I will say that the first run produced some fine smoke.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 11, 2014)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to FoUhCiKo again.



*






THANKS MAN


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 22, 2014)

giving cali conmen aka whatever that new bank is hes cosigning, a last run in my garden(most likely). just germed my bosshog freebies. had 4 and also dropped 2 pineapple xpress fems i did pic n mix style. hope i get a killer chem hawg here...


----------



## rorobirdguts (Mar 6, 2014)

This boss hog is at 8 weeks flowering. What do y'all think?


----------



## MidwesternGro (Mar 6, 2014)

rorobirdguts said:


> View attachment 3015512View attachment 3015510This boss hog is at 8 weeks flowering. What do y'all think?


Do you have any closeups of the buds?


----------



## Elvish (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey all will be harvesting my Boss Hog in a few day's thought i'd share some pic's. I grew a fem seed outdoor in 30gallon pot and the crown got snapped out by my roomates dog  so I decided to clone the crown and this was the results... roughly 65 days from cutting only organic nutes (worm castings, duck shiat) and a really good organic soil mix  Pictures will be up tomorrow.. Just curious has anyone attempted a regrow with the Boss Hogg? How does she handle, would love to get some cutting off this girl but she is practically done, any advice guys? (sorry new to all this ha)


----------



## kentuckyboy (Mar 13, 2014)

I've got a Boss Hogg in flower now that has a strawberry/grape smell to her. I was expecting a chemmy/fuelly smell to her, but I was way off. Anyone know where in the hell in it's genetics is this smell coming from? It is an extremely nice smell though just not at all what I was expecting.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Mar 13, 2014)

I totally forgot the lineage but its chem dawg x something and I didn't get any chem either, I got a fruity frosty delight until week 7 when it started throwing out balls.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 13, 2014)

who grows chem looking for fruit?


----------



## Adrosmokin (Mar 13, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> who grows chem looking for fruit?


Swerve apparently


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 13, 2014)

anyone know the definition of swerve? the urban definition is to scam someone lol


----------



## Thecouchlock (Mar 13, 2014)

Owned, he just scammed me... by being the only beans at my collective :-\


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 13, 2014)

damn! hate getting swerved....when u picking up some loompa?


----------



## dominica (Mar 13, 2014)

I think boss hogg is (chem4xsfv)x (chem4xsfv)..I ended up just getting DrGts Chem4 since topdawg drops are so rare


----------



## MidwesternGro (Mar 13, 2014)

dominica said:


> I think boss hogg is (chem4xsfv)x (chem4xsfv)..I ended up just getting DrGts Chem4 since topdawg drops are so rare


I have heard this too. Doesn't SFV OG have a lemony taste and smell? Chemdog 4 crosses tend to be good IMO.


----------



## gallagad (Mar 25, 2014)

Boss Hog purple pheno x Bohdi SSDD experiment will be wrapping up soon!


----------



## Elvish (Jul 3, 2014)

Haha never got round to uploading those pic's but here they are anyway. 
Shame the crown got snapped out by my roomates dog  Was a good smoke!
Last year's Bosshog,(118g 65 Days seed to harvest)


----------



## tidybowl (Sep 17, 2014)

gallagad said:


> Boss Hog purple pheno x Bohdi SSDD experiment will be wrapping up soon!


How did it come out?

I've got 7/8 BH reg freebies up after three days, straight to soil (no soak).
Looking for a good/stable pheno to pollenate with some Old Time Moonshine
(mosca's release), which is a week ahead of the BHs.

cheers


----------



## Preservation Society (Sep 17, 2014)

I am curious to see how these turned out if anyone has some more pictures!


----------



## tidybowl (Sep 24, 2014)

Got 7/8 to germ. 
Here's the Hogglets...







It will be awhile before they see 12/12.

cheers


----------



## tidybowl (Oct 11, 2014)

git along little Hoggies...


----------



## swampwater (Jun 12, 2016)

I know this is an old thread but I gotta say I had one seed and she turned out awesome. Cloning her for two years now. It sells out quick here in Oregon, USA. Strong Indica.


----------



## kona gold (Jun 12, 2016)

swampwater said:


> I know this is an old thread but I gotta say I had one seed and she turned out awesome. Cloning herView attachment 3706323 for two years now. It sells out quick here in Oregon, USA. Strong Indica.


Now th at is beautiful! !!!!!!
Did you get those from the reg seeds or fems?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 12, 2016)

kona gold said:


> Now th at is beautiful! !!!!!!
> Did you get those from the reg seeds or fems?


Yeah I'd like to know too, got a couple regs in my bank...if this was from regs, I might push them up the list...


----------



## swampwater (Jun 12, 2016)

kona gold said:


> Now th at is beautiful! !!!!!!
> Did you get those from the reg seeds or fems?


Not sure. It was given to someone who ordered from them as a freebie. He gave it and some other strains they gave him to me. Label on bag only said Boss Hog. But the guy who gave it to me said they only gave him one them.


----------



## swampwater (Jun 12, 2016)

I


swampwater said:


> Not sure. It was given to someone who ordered from them as a freebie. He gave it and some other strains they gave him to me. Label on bag only said Boss Hog. But the guy who gave it to me said they only gave him one them.


I can tell you it was given to me in the spring of 2013. So his order was in 2012 I'm am sure.


----------



## swampwater (Jun 12, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah I'd like to know too, got a couple regs in my bank...if this was from regs, I might push them up the list...


Eastcoastmo...... I think I remember your name from a few years back from flowamasta's journal..? I haven't been around for a while.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 12, 2016)

swampwater said:


> Eastcoastmo...... I think I remember your name from a few years back from flowamasta's journal..? I haven't been around for a while.


Ah yeah, I remember you, how's things buddy? Flowa hasn't been round for ages as well! 
Cheers for the info on the boss hogg too, I'd say it would've been a fem if he only got one of them


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jun 12, 2016)

My boy has a bunch of cc gear. He actually gave me a clone of the boss hog and I'm just about to finish her up.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 12, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> View attachment 3706733 My boy has a bunch of cc gear. He actually gave me a clone of the boss hog and I'm just about to finish her up.


Looks dank af mate


----------



## kona gold (Jun 13, 2016)

[QUOTEwere ampwater, post: 12683233, member: 420241"]I

I can tell you it was given to me in the spring of 2013. So his order was in 2012 I'm am sure.[/QUOTE]
Those were most likely regs then.
That's what was introduced first. Probably the best ones.
He stopped making regs, now only fems, and for some reason I don't think they are as good.
Not sure why he never made more regs.
I had one back then, and I loved it!
Some great flavor and very strong!


----------



## swampwater (Jun 14, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ah yeah, I remember you, how's things buddy? Flowa hasn't been round for ages as well!
> Cheers for the info on the boss hogg too, I'd say it would've been a fem if he only got one of them


I'm still growing. Although I used to grow near a wetland at sea level, now I live in the mountains at over 2400 feet elevation. Divorce and all, better days for sure. My grow had grown to two blooming rooms and a large veg. Almost 2000 square feet. Now I'm back to basics with only 250 sf. for the whole thing, but it produces, scrogging these days. I have low ceilings in there.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 14, 2016)

swampwater said:


> I'm still growing. Although I used to grow near a wetland at sea level, now I live in the mountains at over 2400 feet elevation. Divorce and all, better days for sure. My grow had grown to two blooming rooms and a large veg. Almost 2000 square feet. Now I'm back to basics with only 250 sf. for the whole thing, but it produces, scrogging these days. I have low ceilings in there.


Wow mate, big changes hey, well I'm glad to hear things are going well now! Sounds like you have your grow room well dialled in, nice one!!


----------



## Dredge91 (Jan 26, 2017)

Don't know if anyone is interested in seeing my boss hogg I received as a female clone on 12/11/16. Just snipped my first few clones off her two days ago have them in a humidity dome . Everything is organic using a live soil/compost medium with worms nutes line is Roots organics. New to me but she loves it..I do mix some bio live into the top soil first and third week of veg. She's been topped the fudge out and is a big bushy beast of a girl. I expect high yields. Gonna veg another month into a scrog and then 12/12 her. Her clones are going into a dwc setup so I'll eventually have a thread on that.


----------



## P.DIZZLE (Jan 30, 2017)

2easy said:


> well as with all cali con gear there is going to be a lot of discussion about this strain i imagine so i thought i would create a thread for everyone to discuss it and show off pics etc.
> 
> i will get the ball rolling with my 2 reg freebies. freshly sprouted
> 
> ...


I realize this is a ooold post somewhat new to growing 2 years experience in your opinion how do u think boss hog would do in sof in either Hempy buckets or even soil looking for a decent Indy dominant for sof thank u for your opinion much appreciated


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Mar 23, 2018)

My boss hoggs days 28 since I flipped to 12/12 n she's packing quick and smells amazing VERY SOUR fizzy sherbet PINE fuel but very sharp smell, gonna be very nice these hoggs roll on harvest


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Apr 13, 2018)

My boss Hogg from Cali con, at day 48 since I flipped VERY intense fizzy tangy fuel  GORGEOUS


----------

